# Ajuste de lineal 300 watts similar a un M31 con mrf151g



## waly1971 (Oct 8, 2012)

Estimados colegas: soy nuevo en el foro y me parece serio y de interes, encontre notas muy bien desarrolladas como el tema de enfase de antenas. mis felicitaciones a todos.

mi pregunta: 

tengo que realizar la puesta en marcha de un lineal de 300 watts similar al de M31 con mrf151g, este modelo a diferencia de los que encuentro en internet no tiene ajuste de vias, tiene un divisor resistivo que alimenta los gates.ya vi en el foro que esta el circuito pero no encontre un detalle completo del ajuste, lo único parecido al ajuste de vias es un trimmer puesto entre las dos entradas del transistor doble antes de las lineas adaptadorar de impedancia. tengo algo de experiencia en RF en vhf comercial pero nunca habia visto este modelo y dispongo de intrumental que me facilitan en el trabajo, watimetro, carga y analizador de espectro. se trata de un equipo de una fm comunitaria de la zona que estoy dando una mano a reparar, fue todo tocado por un estudiante de ingenieria sin ninguna experiencia ni instrumental adecuado, lo tocaron hasta que lo quemaron, cambie el transistor y no encendi el equipo, no me animo a encenderlo sin conocer el detalle de ajuste porque se trata de un transistor caro que no puedo comprar de mi bolsillo si se quema. la fuente tiene 4 salidas para 12 24 36 y 48 volts para realizar el ajuste en baja tensión primero, el exitador entrega 5 watts en la entrada.
desde ya agradezco la ayuda que me puedan brindar.

adjunto esquema.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 8, 2012)

Valla "Regalito" que te dejaron. 

Trata de conseguir (O levantar) el esquema como para ver que precauciones tomar *"Antes"* de darle tensión.


----------



## waly1971 (Oct 8, 2012)

Estimado Fogonazo: si se puede, me gustaria pasar esta pregunta a la parte de radios, yo lo publique en comunicaciones, pero encuentro revisando que en radios hay respuestas más afines a mis inquietudes. Entienda que soy nuevo en el éste foro y jamas use uno. 
o si no como borrar la pregunta y republicarla a mi gusto.

le agradesco su tiempo dedicado a leer mi inquietud.

saludos cordiales: Waly1971


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 9, 2012)

waly1971 dijo:


> ....si se puede, me gustaria pasar esta pregunta a la parte de radios,.....



! Echo ¡

¿ Levantaste el circuito del amplificador ?


----------



## waly1971 (Oct 9, 2012)

Estimado Fogonazo muchas gracias por su ayuda.

Adjunto circuito del amplificador que debo ajustar. dispongo de instrumental me lo prestan en el trabajo, pero nunca trabaje con una unidad de estas.

saludos cordiales:

Waly1971


----------



## tiago (Oct 9, 2012)

Por si te sirve, yo tengo un amplificador similar trabajando con BLF278 y la tensión de Bias está ajustada en 1'4 - 1'5 Volt.

Saludos.


----------



## waly1971 (Oct 9, 2012)

Estimado Tiago: muchas gracias por tu respuesta. Te comento cual es mi duda: NO entiendo bien como realizar el ajuste, o sea le levanto la entrada del exitador, la pongo a maza o le coloco una carga de 50 Ohms. le coloco la alimentación a 48 Vcc y muevo el trimer grande que se encuentra entre el gate de ambos transistores hasta que con un tester en Vcc tenga en los gates una tensión del orden de 1,5 Vcc? esto es correcto o cuales serian los pasos a seguir, eso es lo que no me queda claro. sin señal en la entrada y con  12 ó 24 Vcc de alimentación en el módulo por más que muevo el trimer no marca nada, solo cero Vcc.

Saludos cordiales: Waly1971


----------



## tiago (Oct 9, 2012)

waly1971 dijo:


> Estimado Tiago: muchas gracias por tu respuesta. Te comento cual es mi duda: NO entiendo bien como realizar el ajuste, o sea le levanto la entrada del exitador, la pongo a maza o le coloco una carga de 50 Ohms. le coloco la alimentación a 48 Vcc y muevo el trimer grande que se encuentra entre el gate de ambos transistores hasta que con un tester en Vcc tenga en los gates una tensión del orden de 1,5 Vcc? esto es correcto o cuales serian los pasos a seguir, eso es lo que no me queda claro. sin señal en la entrada y con  12 ó 24 Vcc de alimentación en el módulo por más que muevo el trimer no marca nada, solo cero Vcc.
> 
> Saludos cordiales: Waly1971



Mira lo que me aconseja *Moises* en *éste post*

Mi amplificador funciona con 24 y con 48 Volt, 24 para la primera etapa y 48 para la etapa final, ya que se excita con 1 Watio.
Yo lo ajusté con las dos tensiones, aunque con los 48 debería bastar, pero por si acaso, el negativo del tester a masa y el positivo a una de las dos gates.

Pero lee un poco y despeja todas tus dudas, estas cosas delicadas no hay nada peor que emprenderlas sin seguridad de lo que se hace. ... Aunque nunca estamos seguros 100% 

Saludos


----------



## waly1971 (Oct 9, 2012)

Estimado Tiago: Muy interesante la información de Moises, lo tengo en cuenta y me voy a leer todo esta noche, lo que pasa es que veo que mi modelo es distinto y no tiene preset ni le inyectan Vcc, se realimenta con la propia rf de la salida y el ajuste se realiza con un trimer ( capacitor variable no resistencia) ubicado entre las bobinas adaptadoras de impedancia entre los dos gates. es alguna reforma que no encuentro información. por eso mi duda y que no lo quiero arrancar con rf. Si vuelo el transistor esta gente hasta que compre otro va a pasar un mes igual sigo investigando yo ese equipo lo veo el sabado y lo toco delante de ellos para evitar problemas... desde ya con carga, watimetro y analizador de espectro... y un rosario y agua vendita para hacerle cruces por fuera al gabinete... desde ya muchas gracias, muy atento por su pronta respuesta. saludos cordiales: Waly 1971


----------



## moises calderon (Oct 9, 2012)

Hola waly1971,en este caso no tiens ajuste de bias,  instala una carga  a la salida de antena, luego si tienes opción, baja la tensión de alimentación a 24 voltios e intercala un amperimetro de 0 a 10ADC en la alimentacion , baja también el nivel de excitación a unos 2 vatios, luego lo enciendes, y ajustas primeramente el trimmer de salida, hasta máximo nivel en el vatimetro, luego ajustas el trimmer de entrada y el que se encuentra entre los gate del mosfet, también hasta obtener máxima salida, y una vez que has obtenido algo de lectura subes el voltaje de alimentación, siempre con el  amperimetro intercalado, sintonizas de la misma manera que indique al proncipio, hasta obtener máxima salida, luego poco a poc vas subiendo la excitación, hasta que obtengas aprox 250 vatios, sobre la carga y que tu lectura en el amperimetro no exceda de 7 A.,espero te sirva de ayuda  esta información,subo tambien lo  siguiente que me paso un amigo de Argentina Victor Hugo:
 victor hugo dice:
 en primer lugar conecto el exitador con el roimetro a la entrada y ajusto hasta tene lo meno roe posible luego cuando optengo eso la enciendo con 1w a la entrada de exitacion y con un amperimetro en +v para no pasarme de los 7 amp.ajusto el trimer de salida y luego del voy subiendo el exitador 
 eso cuando uso un MRF151g  
 saludos
moises


----------



## waly1971 (Oct 9, 2012)

Estimado Moises, el próximo sabado pruebo el ajuste teniendo en cuenta sus consejos y le comento como me fue. Le agradesco mucho a usted y todos los que se preocupan en darme su ayuda desinteresada, son todos muy, pero muy amables.
saludos cordiales: Waly1971


----------



## waly1971 (Oct 14, 2012)

Estimados amigos del foro y especialmente para moises calderón: 
muchas gracias por su ayuda el aquipo quedo perfecto. 
El ajuste para este modelo se realiza tal cual indico moises primero ajustar acople de exitador:

Esto es  con unos 5 watts con el lineal apagado y un watimetro intercalado, mover el trimer de entrada y el ubicado entre bobinas de adaptación hasta que quede con la menor roe posible y limpio de espureas. retirar el watimetro, ponerlo en la salida. 
conectar todo y luego encender el lineal con una tensión menor en mi caso utilice 24 Vcc y retocando el trimer de salida solamente, obtuve unos 100 watts con un consumo promedio de 4,5 amp. 
luego alimente con 45 Vcc y reajuste la salida para obtener unos 260 watts con un consumo promedio de unos 7 a 7, 5 amp. tuve que retocar un poco el trimer de entrada, no se largo a oscilar demasiado durante el ajuste pero no me atravería a recomendar que intenten este ajuste sin instrumental especialmente analizador de espectro, pero si lo intentan tengan en cuenta que generalmente cuando oscila el consumo sube considerablemente, apagen inmediatamente el equipo, retoque los trimer y vuelvan a intentar,  el transistor cuando oscila se puede quemar en menos de un segundo tengan cuidado. El equipo se daño porque el filtro de armonicos de salida se quemo y la proteccion de roe no salto. asi que ahora solo funciona con el stub de salida sin filtro, y una nueva protección armada en una experimental que funciona muy bien, el filtro lo voy a diseñar de nuevo a ese no le tengo confianza. bueno quedo en deuda con el foro por su ayuda saludos a todos y repito nuevamente gracias a todos un abrazo grande a moises y los moderadores del foro por su ayuda. adjunto imagen de analizador con las dos primeras armónicas y solo  el stub en la salida.


----------



## moises calderon (Oct 15, 2012)

Hola waly1971, me alegro que todo te haya salido  bien, y para mi es una satisfacción aportar algo, que pueda ser útil; por mi parte no  quedas en deuda, seguiré participando en este  magnifico foro, que en muchas oportunidades, también me ayudo, y creo continuara haciéndolo, porque en este campo de la Electrónica y la radio nunca se termina de aprender, el Foro, cuenta con muchísimos y valiosos miembros, a quienes también agradezco, un abrazo a todos


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Oct 16, 2012)

Hola, la verdad vino muy bien este post, más que nada para conocer mejor los cuidados que hay que tener al trabajar en estas potencias (y superiores, claro).

Quisiera preguntar sobre los detalles para la construcción de un filtro de armónicas para la potencia que se trata.


----------



## moises calderon (Oct 17, 2012)

Amigo, buscare en mis archivos, y lo subire, saludos


----------



## moises calderon (Oct 21, 2012)

Amigo Dj_Glenn, y a los que les pueda interesar, subo el filtro que  ofrecí, espero les sea de utilidad,utiliza condensadores metalicos, las bobinas son hechas con alambre Nº 10, diametro 11 mm. son 3 vueltas, naturalmente hay que calibrarlo antes de instalarlo,saludos


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Oct 22, 2012)

Hola Moises, se ve excelente el filtro. El ajuste se realiza comprimiendo o separando las espiras de las bobinas verdad? no veo nada más que se pueda tocar, además del circuito detector de roe.


----------



## moises calderon (Oct 23, 2012)

Hola amigo, si, el ajuste se realiza de esa manera, saludos


----------



## waly1971 (Oct 28, 2012)

estimado  Moises una vez más un aporte muy bueno de su parte, muchas gracias, lo voy a probar  y les cuento mi experiencia, yo estuve haciendo uno de prueba, desde ya no tan prolijo como el suyo, esta apoyado sobre un pedazo de epoxi  las pistas son recortes de epoxi puestos arriba del primero aislando y formando las pistas. tiena un trimer de ajuste y no le toque las bobinas para el ajuste,lo probe con un generador de rf y analizador de espectro y dio muy buena atenuación, pero todavia no lo conecte al lineal, eso lo hago el próximo sabado, luego que vea que anda bien subo los detalles, lo único que yo use capacitores mini unelco no los unelco grandes que uso usted no tenian es stock los valores que necesitaba, tendre problemas con la potencia? serán chicos los mini unelco para 300 watts?  tengo entendido que son de 250 volt de aislación. saludos a toda la buena gente del foro.


----------



## Van der Ziel (Nov 5, 2012)

Hola Waly... alguna ve use condensadores mini UNELCO en un amplificador de 300 watts, pero rapidamente se quemaron. Como desafortunadamente aca en mi pais no he logrado conseguir este tipo de condensadores, utilice otra opcion y es la de usar condensadores ceramicos comunes pero con relativamente alta tension de aislamiento, ademas de repartir la capacitancia en varias unidades para evitar el calentamiento de estos componentes por aquello de las corrientes de RF. adjunto una fotografia de un filtro puesto en un amplificador de 500 watts.


----------



## Dircio (Nov 6, 2012)

Alguien sabe como construir condensadores para esa etapa de salida de RF que tanta lata nos da?





Van der Ziel dijo:


> Hola Waly... alguna ve use condensadores mini UNELCO en un amplificador de 300 watts, pero rapidamente se quemaron. Como desafortunadamente aca en mi pais no he logrado conseguir este tipo de condensadores, utilice otra opcion y es la de usar condensadores ceramicos comunes pero con relativamente alta tension de aislamiento, ademas de repartir la capacitancia en varias unidades para evitar el calentamiento de estos componentes por aquello de las corrientes de RF. adjunto una fotografia de un filtro puesto en un amplificador de 500 watts.


 

Alguien sabe como construir este tipo de condensadores para altas tensiones de RF, ya que es una lata conseguirlos.


----------



## tiago (Nov 7, 2012)

Dircio dijo:


> Alguien sabe como construir condensadores para esa etapa de salida de RF que tanta lata nos da?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mira al final de *esta página* y te puedes hacer una idea*.

*Saludos.


----------



## Dircio (Nov 7, 2012)

Gracias Tiago, lo revisare con gusto.


----------



## cinaradio (Nov 24, 2012)

AJUSTE DE POTENCIA M31 O SIGLO XI

Hola amigos, respecto al ajuste de potencia siglo XI o M31 que son similares, contando con un vatímetro y carga fantasma, ya se puede safar, intentare explicar en términos sencillos.

1) ajusta el exitador a 7w o 7.5 lo ideal seria 8w (no menos de 5w por puede oscilar y también dañar el mosfet) pero por alguna razón se te sube la tensión y pasa y se puede dañar el MRF151G. Destapando el exitador en la fuente veras un trimer azul lo giras en sentido horario aumentas la potencia y al contrario la disminuyes.

2) Conecta el exitador (en 8w) a la potencia estando conectado a carga fantasma o también puede ser la antena q tengas en la Radio, enciende solo el exitador, potencia apagada y afloja el trimer 2 (Gate de mrf151g) ajusta trimer 1 de entrada hasta que se apague el led de ROE o SWR ajusta primero trimer 1 y luego trimer 2

3) Después de este paso intercala el vatímetro entre el exitador y mediante un adaptador conecta a entrada de la potencia, también con exitador encendido y potencia apagada, y repite o retoca los ajustes hasta lograr la menor ROE posible, lo ideal seria menor a 50mw (recomendación de fabrica)

4) Con exitador encendido y vatímetro interconectado a input del modulo de 300w OBS. IMPORTANTE: desenroscar el trimer de salida a antena al máximo, tener cuidado que no se salga, y proceder a encender la potencia primero, con carga fantasma o antena de salida ajustada a frecuencia que se piensa usar, luego encender el exitador como siempre.

5) Y el paso mas cuidadoso, si arranco con un consumo por encima de 4 aflojar trimer 2 de modo que la potencia consuma unos 2 amperios, y reajustar trimer 1 a menor ROE (cuando sube ROE sube el consumo en Amper y viceversa, al reajustar trimer 1) IMPORTANTE: realizar esto solo en 2 o 3 Amper de consumo 

6)Luego ajustar trimer 2 con mucho cuidado hasta un consumo de 6 amp o 6,5 amp al realizar este ajuste trimer 2 de carga a Gate del mosfet con el vatímetro interconectado de exitador a input de potencia, ajustar trimer 2 que quede con una reflejada de 1w apagar todo y volver a encender y debería arrancar con un consumo de 7 o 7,5 Amper en caso que no legue a 7 amp ajustar trimer 3 de salida hasta que quede en los 7,5 amp si pasa de 8 apagar de inmediato los equipos y bajar la carga en trimer 2
IMPORTANTE: trimer 1 no se toca mas después de ajustado a menor ROE posible


----------



## FLOR EDGAR (Ene 9, 2014)

lineal m31 quema el mrf151g
holas amigos del foro he leído bastante sobre los datos de ajuste de la potencia de 300w m31 o similar ,pero después de tanta información uno sigue sin saber por que siempre que llega un equipo las falla son diferentes y uno tiene que solucionar si o si claro que a lo argentino a los ponchazos ..yo soy nuevo en reparar transmisores hoy entro en mi taller un lineal de 300w m31 quemado los fusibles de entrada de líneas y los capacitores esos que van en paralelo (los azules )lo remplace , probe el mrf 151g quemado una de sus mitades se reeplazo las resistencias 2k2 2w y los 2 103 , una ves reeplazado todo desconecte el fusible de 10a lo enchufe en la serie con un foco de 200w medi voltje y tira unos 14v en vasio se controlo la protección funciona , una ves controlado teóricamente todo y cambiado los trimer de entrada y salida conecte un exitador 4 o 5 w baje el roe de entrada retocando los trimer al menos roe posible desconecte el roímetro controlando que todo este bien lo prendi arranco en 2,5 amper lo desnchufe y lo encufe a la línea de dos 220 v y barranco y bbun77777 se quemo el transistor que mala pata coas insolita ..... no se adonde eta mi error pregunto a lo que tienen mas experiencia pudes ser el electrolítico que me eta amndando alterna o el balun o el transformador si alguno le paso algo parecido le voy agradecer me brinde información y la solución .......disculpe por ser tan extenso es la primera v es que escribo.... ...


----------



## tiago (Ene 9, 2014)

FLOR EDGAR  Lo primero que nos tienes que ofrecer es un esquema acompañado de una foto bien nítida del aparato del que nos hablas. Si no, no se puede uno hacer una idea de cómo está diseñado ese amplificador y cual es su estado de conservación.
Despues se pueden hacer comentarios al respecto.

Saludos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 9, 2014)

Hola caro FLOR EDGAR , tenga en mente que es obrigatorio lo uso de una carga fictia de 50 Ohmios que suporte los 300 Wattios y tenga baja ROE en VHF ( < 1,5:1) agregado a un bueno Wattimetro ( si possible un pajarraco 43). Antes de tudo cheque la tensiõn de los Drenos del MRF151 que no deve ultrapassar a los 56Voltios sin carga. Caso tu Amp tenga realimentaciõn negativa entre los Drenos y los Gates del Mosfet ( R y C en serie) cheque si ese capacitor no tiene fuga (resistencia) porque senon los 50Voltios puenden chegar a los Gates estropiando instantaneamente lo Mosfet.
desafortunadamiente los Mosfets son caros (> 150$ Obama Dolares) y qualquer descuido se dañan iremediavelmente en segundos ( prejuizo certo para nosotros tecnicos).
!Fuerte abrazo y buena suerte en tu mantenimento!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Feb 28, 2014)

Les hago una consulta... tengo dos amplificadores M31, uno homologado y otro "tradicional". A simple vista la única diferencia está en la fuente de alimentación y la electrónica de las protecciones e lecturas. El amplificador en sí parece ser exactamente el mismo. Se pueden sumar estos dos amplificadores?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 28, 2014)

DJ_Glenn dijo:


> Les hago una consulta... tengo dos amplificadores M31, uno homologado y otro "tradicional". A simple vista la única diferencia está en la fuente de alimentación y la electrónica de las protecciones e lecturas. El amplificador en sí parece ser exactamente el mismo. Se pueden sumar estos dos amplificadores?


Bueno si los dos amplificadores independente de uno sener homologado y lo otro sener una copia  "casera" , teneren lo mismo ganho y potenzia de salida similar yo no veo problemas en somarlos , sugiro enplear lo classico dibisor y sumador Wilkinson hecho con cables de 75 ohmios cortados en 1/4 de onda de la frequenzia en questón.
!Fuerte abrazo amigo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## elgriego (Feb 28, 2014)

DJ_Glenn dijo:


> Les hago una consulta... tengo dos amplificadores M31, uno homologado y otro "tradicional". A simple vista la única diferencia está en la fuente de alimentación y la electrónica de las protecciones e lecturas. El amplificador en sí parece ser exactamente el mismo. Se pueden sumar estos dos amplificadores?


 

Hola colega,Se puede perfectamente,Lo unico que el ,homologado es mas quisquilloso  ,con su circuito de proteccion de roe,pero con tu experiencia al respecto y con paciencia ,los podes hermanar tranquilamente,el procedimiento es el mismo ,aflojar los trimmers de salida,,encender ,y ver que ocurre,no te olvides de conectar el cable que hermana las protecciones.

Saludos.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Feb 28, 2014)

respecto a ese cable de las protecciones, el homologado tiene dos "¿conectores?" uno dice bloqueo y el otro sincronismo... el otro tiene un solo... cómo debería usarlo?


----------



## elgriego (Feb 28, 2014)

Hola colega,Segun dictamina la logica y debido a que el manual que poseo del mismo ,no es muy claro al respecto,y mi memoria ,ya no es la de antes...El terminal bloqueo ,es el correspondiente a las protecciones,y el de sincronismo corresponde al control de la tension de fuente.

Tenes que conectar el rca del tradicional, con el rca o banana segun la version ,Jaja,del homologado,Esta precaucion es por si en el momento de ajuste ,se dasbalancea demasiado uno de los dos amp y terminas volando un Mrf. Pero!!! Supuestamente si uno ,ya esta canchero ,al observar los consumos,ya se sabe ,como va la cosa.y es bastante raro que se produsca tal desbalance ,que llegues a quemar el transistor.Es decir se podrian ajustar sin este cable,pero es conveniente que al ser instalados ,para su operacion normal ,el link entre las protecciones este puesto ,porque si se abre la antena,y saltan los modulos individualmente, o uno queda emitiendo y el otro no ,a veces, se producen las catastrofes que terminan destruyendo uno de los transistores,esto como ya sabes depende de con que velocidad actuen las protecciones de cada modulo,y dado que el tradicional es un poquito mas duro,se debe tener esto en cuenta,con respecto a los consumos de los amp,deja el homologado en normal,y el tradicional en 6Amp ,no los exprimas mas,con estos ajustes deberas andar por los 450w, y ya sabemos que en vhf,50w mas o menos,no hacen una gran diferencia.

Saludos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 28, 2014)

elgriego dijo:


> Hola colega,Segun dictamina la logica y debido a que el manual que poseo del mismo ,no es muy claro al respecto,y mi memoria ,ya no es la de antes...El terminal bloqueo ,es el correspondiente a las protecciones,y el de sincronismo corresponde al control de la tension de fuente.
> 
> Tenes que conectar el rca del tradicional, con el rca o banana segun la version ,Jaja,del homologado,Esta precaucion es por si en el momento de ajuste ,se dasbalancea demasiado uno de los dos amp y terminas volando un Mrf. Pero!!! Supuestamente si uno ,ya esta canchero ,al observar los consumos,ya se sabe ,como va la cosa.y es bastante raro que se produsca tal desbalance ,que llegues a quemar el transistor.Es decir se podrian ajustar sin este cable,pero es conveniente que al ser instalados ,para su operacion normal ,el link entre las protecciones este puesto ,porque si se abre la antena,y saltan los modulos individualmente, o uno queda emitiendo y el otro no ,a veces, se producen las catastrofes que terminan destruyendo uno de los transistores,esto como ya sabes depende de con que velocidad actuen las protecciones de cada modulo,y dado que el tradicional es un poquito mas duro,se debe tener esto en cuenta,con respecto a los consumos de los amp,deja el homologado en normal,y el tradicional en 6Amp ,no los exprimas mas,con estos ajustes deberas andar por los 450w, y ya sabemos que en vhf,50w mas o menos,no hacen una gran diferencia.
> 
> Saludos.


50 Wattios a mas o a menos en la potenzia final NO tiene diferenza en lo alcançe final, pero en questiones de seguridad de los transistores Si y mucho !.
Los dibisores y sumadores Wilkinson enbasados en cables de 75 Ohmios quando possuen resistores de balanceamento(100 Ohmios) agregado en las entradas y salidas  andan mejor porque , eses resistores se calientam dissipando la potenzia de desequilibrio y garantizando lo correcto casamento de inpedancia para lo modulo que anda correctamente.
!fuerte abrazo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Feb 28, 2014)

Yo no usaría la resistencia de 100 ohms... tengo preparados los cables sin esa resistencia... De cualquier manera, el módulo tradicional es duro en todo sentido... si bien con 1,7:1 de potencia reflejada la protección todavía no salta, una vez me pasó que olvidé conectar la antena... al encenderlo saltaba por roe... lo apagaba y lo volvía a encender y seguía saltando... cuando me di cuenta que la antena estaba desconectada casi me da un paro... pero al conectarla salió andando como si nada   así que las protecciones son rápidas. Coincidimos entonces que es seguro conectar estos dos amplificadores juntos?


----------



## elgriego (Feb 28, 2014)

Si ,conectalos tranquilamente,es cierto lo que dice daniel,los equipos de mayor calidad utilizan resistencias en el distribuidor,las que se comen la desadaptacion de impedancia,pero como vos decis el bicho ese es duro,a proposito, no sos el unico en haber conectado un equipo de estos sin antena,a mi me paso en un par de ocasiones,el primero ,salto la proteccion,el otro,que tenia la proteccion tocada!!! quemo el trimmer de salida,Se complica cuando queres hermanar un KW en ese caso es conveniente rezar al santo preferido

Saludos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 28, 2014)

DJ_Glenn dijo:


> Yo no usaría la resistencia de 100 ohms... tengo preparados los cables sin esa resistencia... De cualquier manera, el módulo tradicional es duro en todo sentido... si bien con 1,7:1 de potencia reflejada la protección todavía no salta, una vez me pasó que olvidé conectar la antena... al encenderlo saltaba por roe... lo apagaba y lo volvía a encender y seguía saltando... cuando me di cuenta que la antena estaba desconectada casi me da un paro... pero al conectarla salió andando como si nada   así que las protecciones son rápidas. Coincidimos entonces que es seguro conectar estos dos amplificadores juntos?


Bueno quando si tiene els( los resistores) en manos es una buena ideia enplearlos porque como yo ja aclare la función dese conponente es dissipar la potenzia de desbalanceo y garantizar un bueno casamento para lo modulo que anda bien y continue andando sin problemas  hasta lo mantenimiento de lo modulo roto.
La seguridad en sumar els ( los modulos) solamente depende si la diferenza de ganancia y potenzia final entre els es mui pequeña de modo garantizar un bajo desequilibrio.
!Fuerte abrazo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## nicolascravero (Mar 12, 2014)

hola alguien sabe por que conectado el excitador y bien ajustado el mismo, y con una watimetro intercalado entre la potencia y la carga, la potencia un equipo mafer de 300w no puedo hacer que la roe llegue a casi 0, comento que cuando prendo la potencia no salta por roe y el amperimetro queda en 7, pero cuando la quiero sumar con otra potencia donde el ajuste si llego a casi 0 de roe ahí si saltan las pretecciones, estará *estropeada* la potencia o el mrf, gracias si alguno me puede orientar, os sumadores y divisores esta hechos todo bien, por que funcionaban con dos modulos de m31, saludos


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 12, 2014)

Hola estimado nicolascravero yo recomendo premeramente chequear una potenzia por vez y averiguar si tudo anda bien. Para eso no se orbide de bajar a la midad la potenzia de salida  del excitador o  usteds puede canbiar un de los dos amplificadores provisoriamente por una carga fictia de 50 Ohmios enquanto testa lo otro y no toca en la potenzia de salida del excitador.
Estando los dos amplificadores bien y mui inportante con los ganhos proximos yo no veo razón para saltar la protección por SWR (reflejadas). Yo generalmente ayusto la sensibilidad de la protección por SWR con dos cargas de 50 Ohmios en paralelo ( 25 Ohmios ) o que corresponde a una reflexión de 2:1 para saltar. Una dica es chequear tu carga si realmente no hay reflejadas en el con auxilio de un bueno wattimetro direccional ( me gusta en mucho lo pajarraco 43).
!Fuerte abrazo y buena suerte en tu servicio!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## elgriego (Mar 12, 2014)

alguien sabe por que conectado el excitador y bien ajustado el mismo, y con una watimetro intercalado entre la potencia y la carga, la potencia un equipo mafer de 300w no puedo hacer que la roe llegue a casi 0,

Hola Nicolas.Bueno esto casi seguro obedece ,a que tu carga ,o el watimetro utilizado no son aptos para esa ,fcia,tambien te pueden traicionar los cables de interconexion!.

Con respecto a la suma de los modulos,seria interesante,ver una foto de las placas del amp,Es que no se, si las mismas poseen trimmers de salida? ,Y esto imfluye mucho en el proceso de ajuste!.

Saludos.


----------



## nicolascravero (Mar 12, 2014)

hola gente si tiene el trimmer de salida tiene 3 trimmer es muy similar al m31 de 300w pero me entero que las potencias estaban en 97.5 y mi antena y el excitador estan en 100.5, aclaro que tengo en total 4 modulos, dos funcionan perfecto y las otras salta por roe, como cambio la frecuencia de la potencia hay que modificar algo dentro, supongo que el cable del stub seria una de ellas, aunque tiene el mismo largo que las potencias configuradas en 100.5, habra otro cablecito que cortar dentro??? gracias por la ayuda


----------



## elgriego (Mar 12, 2014)

Hola ,Si El Stub ,es casi ,del mismo largo en esas dos frecuencias!,( pero no son iguales)veamos ,este se calcula ,del siguiente modo. 300/Fo x 0.25 x Fv  

Para calcular correctamente el stub ,necesitamos saber ,marca y tipo de cable que lo comforma,Seguramente es un Rg142,Pero de acuerdo al fabricante,varia la vel de propagacion (Fv) y como ya te indique ,si es 081,092,066 Etc La cuenta varia,Por esos la importancia de este dato.

Comfirmame Esto ,asi podemos corregir este punto,y te indico el proceso de ajuste.

Saludos.


----------



## nicolascravero (Mar 12, 2014)

entonces la potencia que esta en frecuencia distinta al excitador y antena salta por el stub que provoca desadaptacion, entiendo hasta ahi.
Decime como y armo el stub de cero para la frecuencia 100.5, lo que no se es si hay que modificar los demas rg que estan dentro del lineal tiene dos mas finitos


----------



## elgriego (Mar 12, 2014)

Hola Nicolas,Si ,si las trampas de salida estan cortadas ,a una frecuencia distinta a la de la frecuencia de operacion,tenes desadaptacion de impedancia y por consiguiente roe,Sumandose a esto que el el equipo esta calibrado para esa otra frecuencia. Con respecto a armar los stub!!!Respondeme lo siguiente,marca comercial de los chicotes de stub de los tx,Es decir, copia todos los numeros y letras que tiene escrito el cable ,asi buscamos los datos y calculamos los stub. 

Saludos.


----------



## nicolascravero (Mar 13, 2014)

Hola elgriego, gracias por tu ayuda, lo que te decía era que compro uno o dos metros del coaxial con el que se fabrican busco la ficha técnica de ese cable que me vendieron y según la formula que me pasaste lo armo, saco el que ya esta soldado y sueldo el nuevo y lo pongo en corto, hasta ahí voy encaminado ya estaríamos en la frecuencia de trabajo, además del stub hay algo mas que se tiene que modificar para la frecuencia. saludos


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 13, 2014)

Hola a  todos , a titulo de testes si puede sacar provisoriamente las trampas ( desligando lo vivo dels) y verificar si saltam las protecciones.
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## nicolascravero (Mar 13, 2014)

Hola Daniel, había pensado en eso, pero están los 4 cablecitos finitos que van del transistor al trimmer de entrada que no se que tipo de RG son, esos creo que también se cortan a la frecuencia, en caso que el lineal funcione sacando el stub sin dañar nada confirmen y hago la prueba, saludos


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 13, 2014)

nicolascravero dijo:


> Hola Daniel, había pensado en eso, pero están los 4 cablecitos finitos que van del transistor al trimmer de entrada que no se que tipo de RG son, esos creo que también se cortan a la frecuencia, en caso que el lineal funcione sacando el stub sin dañar nada confirmen y hago la prueba, saludos


Se no for mucha molestia , ? poderia usteds subir fotos dese modulo de modo yo puder ayudarte mejor?
!Saludos!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## exetv (Mar 13, 2014)

ojo que a lo mejor los otros cablecitos pueden ser el transformador de impedancia, de ser asi esos no se modifican, saludos


----------



## elgriego (Mar 13, 2014)

Hola Nico esos cables ,NO SE TOCAN,,,Tienen un largo aproximado de 12,5cmt,y cubren perfectamente de 88 a 108Mhz,lo que tenes que hacer,luego de modificar el stub, es recalibrar el equipo,tambien podes recalibrarlo,sin los stub,y luego ponerlos,Pero va a variar la potencia de salida.

Para ajustar la etapa de salida ,vas a necesitar un buen watimetro,por lo menos un daiwa o similar,y una carga fantasma de la potencia del equipo ,es decir de 300w,Con el excitador en fcia y ajustado a 8w,vas a intercalar el watimetro entre el exit y la entrada al lineal,el lineal con carga ,pero por ahora apagado,tenes que conseguir que mediante el ajuste ,con mucha delicadeza,de los trimmers de entrada ,la roe baje a practicamente 0 y la potencia directa sea de 8w,lleva un rato pero se puede lograr ,tocando alternativamente un trimmer y el otro. Una ves logrado esto,apagas el exitador, Procedes a desajustar ,ahora el trimmer de salida,(el que va a la antena),lo aflojas ,lo max que puedas ,sin que se salga el tornillo.Prendes el amp lineal,y el exitador,En estas condiciones ,el ajuste anterior va a variar,es decir ,la roe entre el ext y el lineal ,va a subir un poco,Ahora ,y siempre con la mayor delicadeza ,vas a repetir el ajuste de los trimmer de entrada,a min reflejada.Como desajustamos el trimmer de salida ,el consumo del amp ,va a ser bajo,calculo que del orden de los 2 a 3 amp,En estas condiciones ajusta el trimmer de salida,para unos 7 a 7,5 Amp,Con esto se da por finalizado el ajuste.Es conveniente que la calibracion final ,se haga con el nuevo stub ,cortado a fcia ,sino luego tendremos que recalibrar el equipo.
Este ajuste se debe hacer con cada uno de los modulos de potencia,sobre todo, si se pretende hermanarlos.

Saludos Y Buen Ajuste.:


----------



## nicolascravero (Mar 13, 2014)

genial, me sirvio muchisimo las respuestas, ahora solo tengo que armar el sumador/divisor poner el excitador a 32w y ya funcionarian los 4 modulos???? corriganme si me equivoco, saludos


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 13, 2014)

nicolascravero dijo:


> genial, me sirvio muchisimo las respuestas, ahora solo tengo que armar el sumador/divisor poner el excitador a 32w y ya funcionarian los 4 modulos???? corriganme si me equivoco, saludos


4 x 8W = 32wattios , ! perfeito ! quízaz, pero no mas que 35 wattios es suficiente y seguramente anda a contento.
Un BLF245 o un MRF171A como excitador te sirve que es una maravilha.
!Fuerte abrazo y buena suerte con tu 1KW!.
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Mar 13, 2014)

Sinceramente, con el lineal apagado nunca me fue posible obtener una reflejada razonable. Así que siempre hago el ajuste con todo encendido. Es correcto?

Respecto a la suma de los módulos, todavía no lo hice. Me quedó pendiente un detalle: ajusto cada amplificador individualmente y luego los sumo?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 13, 2014)

DJ_Glenn dijo:


> Sinceramente, con el lineal apagado nunca me fue posible obtener una reflejada razonable. Así que siempre hago el ajuste con todo encendido. Es correcto?
> 
> Respecto a la suma de los módulos, todavía no lo hice. Me quedó pendiente un detalle: ajusto cada amplificador individualmente y luego los sumo?



!La medida de potenzia reflejada de un lineal es hecha sienpre con el ligado !
Devemos ayustar cada amplificador uno por vez canbiando los otros por cargas de 50 Ohmios eso es  quando sumados o ayustamos individualmente cada uno no orbidando de excitar els con la potenzia correcta y sienpre buscando lo mismo ganho para els ( los amplificadores)y listo.
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## elgriego (Mar 13, 2014)

DJ_Glenn dijo:


> Sinceramente, con el lineal apagado nunca me fue posible obtener una reflejada razonable. Así que siempre hago el ajuste con todo encendido. Es correcto?
> 
> Respecto a la suma de los módulos, todavía no lo hice. Me quedó pendiente un detalle: ajusto cada amplificador individualmente y luego los sumo?



Hola colega DJ_Glenn ,Las dos formas de ajuste son correctas ,Pero a veces ,tenes casos especiales, en que ajustar el lineal alimentado ,se torna peligroso para la integridad ,del mrf,sobre todo, cuando no se esta canchero,a proceder a apagar todo ,si vemos algo extrañoDevido a que no conosco la experiencia del colega marcelo en el asunto,Le paso un metodo casi imfalible! que le va permitir llegar a buen puerto,no olvidemos ,que lo que estamos haciendo al tocar el trimmer que va a las compuetas del mrf, es ajustar bias,Ya que el diseño de M31 ,No trae este ajuste por tension, como si lo traen otros diseños, y si estamos con alimentacion ,y Por x motivo ,nos queda el bias muy alto,la etapa de salida,puede llegar a autooscilar, con la destruccion inmediata del Transistor,En Mi caso lo ajusto ,como haces vos ,con el modulo alimentado,pero con el trimmer de salida flojo. 

Con respecto a la suma de dos modulos,en mi caso una ves que cada modulo individual ,esta como un violin,procedo a hermanarlos,utilizando el metodo sugerido ,por la gente de Villanueva,Y con sus sumadores Wilkinson,Version argenta Procedo a Aumentar el exitador a 16w,,Luego aflojo los trimm de cada amp,conecto todo ,y si todo va bien ,empezas a ajustar de a poco un trimm y el otro,de cada amp ,hasta que el consumo de cada modulo ,quede en 6 Amp Y Asunto Terminado,Bueno, queda un punto aun ,conectar el analizador,y ver que la dichosa suma ,no caiga ,(principamente entre los 112 a 135Mhz)Porque sino ,ya sabes lo que pasa!!!Aunque te paresca mentira,tengo casos ,con estos equipos, en que medio wat menos de exitacion ,significa ,generacion de espureas en la banda aerea.

Pd Con El lieal apagado lo recomienda M31,Eso si ,Nada te dicen ,que cuando prendes el lineal tenes ,que hacer un retoque fino,porque efectivamente ,con alimentacion ,las condiciones cambian.

Saludos.


----------



## FLOR EDGAR (Jun 3, 2014)

hola amigos de foro estoy reparando un lineal de 300w simil m31 y quiero ponerle el cable de segunda armónica por que no lo tiene esta ajustado en el 99,3 MHz al alguno sabe como calculo el largo del cable  ,,,,,,saludos ...


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 3, 2014)

hola caro FLOR EDGAR , ese cable es hecho con RG213 donde un lado es conectado en paralelo con la salida de antena y lo  otro lado es curtocircuitado , lo conprimento es de 1/4 de onda y no devemos olvidar de lo factor de velocidad (FV) de 0,66 para lo polietileno , asi tenemos 300/99,3 /4 X 0,66 = 48,9 centimetros de largo.
!Fuerte abrazo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## elgriego (Jun 3, 2014)

Hola FLOR EDGAR Como bien dice el colega Daniel,ese es el metodo de calculo del stub,con la salvedad ,que en los amp M31 y similares ,se utiliza para este fin cable coaxil RG142.

Saludos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 3, 2014)

elgriego dijo:


> Hola FLOR EDGAR Como bien dice el colega Daniel,ese es el metodo de calculo del stub,con la salvedad ,que en los amp M31 y similares ,se utiliza para este fin cable coaxil RG142.
> 
> Saludos.


Pero lo cable RG142 es mucho mas caro y tanbien dificil en si obtenir .
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## elgriego (Jun 3, 2014)

Hola Daniel, Es cierto lo que decis! Ocurre, que para los que nos dedicamos a esto profesionalmente,como Vos,otros colegas y Yo ,el usar cables de teflon,o componentes especificos para rf ,es el dia a dia,y al vivir en esta realidad alterna , a veces olvidamos ,que los demas mortales,no tienen acceso, tan facilmente a los materiales e instrumentos ,que son frecuentes en nuestro dia a dia.

Saludos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 4, 2014)

elgriego dijo:


> Hola Daniel, Es cierto lo que decis! Ocurre, que para los que nos dedicamos a esto profesionalmente,como Vos,otros colegas y Yo ,el usar cables de teflon,o componentes especificos para rf ,es el dia a dia,y al vivir en esta realidad alterna , a veces olvidamos ,que los demas mortales,no tienen acceso, tan facilmente a los materiales e instrumentos ,que son frecuentes en nuestro dia a dia.
> 
> Saludos.


!OK , de plenissimo acuerdo con que aclaras aca ! , pero sapemos que los buenos cables teflonados son raros y caros en si obtenir ,mismo para nosotros tecnicos dese ramo (RF).
Yo mismo tengo dificuldad en sacar cables de 75Ohmios teflonados (RG303) , jajajajajajajaaj.
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## DavidGuetta (Jun 4, 2014)

Hace un par de días atrás estuve buscando cables de teflón en muchas electrónicas y casas de venta de componentes para comunicaciones, y se me ha hecho imposible conseguirlo (nadie lo conoce), pues lo necesito para acoplar un amplificador a mi excitador FM que poseo. Hasta el momento lo único que he podido adquirir ha sido el RG174U, pero no me sirve mucho a la hora de soldar la malla a la masa del transmisor/amplificador, pues con el calor del cautín el dieléctrico comienza a hervir jajajajajajajaj por tanto para pruebas pequeñas basta y sobra, pero para aplicaciones definitivas.... no es muy recomendable.

Saludos a todos


----------



## cinaradio (Jun 25, 2014)

Despues de un buen tiempo, estamos nuevamente, por lo que leí en los post anteriores a pesar de no sea muy dificil o para algunos algo facil, para el que comienza no es tan censillo...!!!

Bien ultimamente realice un trabajo en una FM aca de la zona y para armar un arnes a frecuencia solicitada me dice el dueño que compro el equipo en otra frecuencia y con su correspondiente SUMADOR hecho por la gente de M31 en la cajita decia 106.5 mhz tome las medidas dos RG11 soldados dentro de dicha cajita de aluminio a un conector SO239 y en los otros extremos dos PL259 UHF para 106.5 mhz 1.33 mtrs.  no se como se calcula para esa medida pero lo que si se es que estaba funcionando.

Uno de los calculos que se acercan es: 71.25/106.5*0.66*3=1.3246 la otra es esta, pero el primer calculo creo que es el correcto, si alguien con mas esactitud tiene los calculos, pues con gusto aprendemos entre todos  *(Segundo calculo: 142.5/106.5=1.3380) * 

Se que como referencia a alguien le servira, saludos Atte. Electronica RH


----------



## elgriego (Jun 25, 2014)

Hola cinaradio,Para adaptar impedancias se utiliza generalmente el 1/4 lambda,Ya que como expresa el conocido Axioma,1/4 Adapta ,1/2 Repite.
Por Ej la formula universal es 75,(Que hace referencia al 1/4) por la velecidad de propagacion,dividido la frecuencia operativa del conductor,Osea:

75*Vel/Fo= Lambda 1/4
Vamos a los Numeros,suponiendo ,que estamos sumando con un coaxil ,tipo rg11
75*0,66/106.5=0,46479
Podriamos utlizar tranquilamente esta medida de cable,pero al igual que en los distribuidores de las antenas,podemos recurrir al truco de multiplicar el resultado por un numero impar ,para no tener que luchar con chicotes tan cortos,para este fin multiplicamos por 3.
Quiere decir ,que tendriamos que tener 1,39mts por cada chicote,Ahora es posible que los muchachos de Villanueva,jeje realicen los sumadores por porcion de banda y no por una fcia especifica,Aunque segun los numeros que comentas,parece que estubiera cortado para 111Mhz.Cosa rara,una de dos ,o los cables nacionales ,no respetan los parametros internacionales,por ej, el de la Vel, o, al que corto el cable y lo armo,le quedo corto,y lo mando igual.
Pd Hace mas de 20 años que Fabrico equipos y sumadores con esa formula y siempre me funciono.

Saludos Atte El Griego.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 25, 2014)

Hola a  todos , saludos cordeales desde Brasil , hasta onde se lo calculo para dibisores y somadores Willkinson es : 300/ F(Mhz) / 4 X FV (Factor de velocidad del cable enpleado).
Por ejenplo la frequenzia de 106.5Mhz enpleando un cable RG11 (FV=0,66) tenemos entonses : 300/106,5/4X0,66 = 0,465 Metros o sea 46,5 centimetros para cada cable.
Como M31 enpleou 1,33 Metros de cable en su sumador seguramente el enpleou lo tercero multiplo de 1/4 de onda : 0,465 X 3= 1,39 Metros donde multiplos inpares (3 , 5 , 7 , 9) son enpleados en dibisores para si enfasar antenas.
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## sonidoyluz (Sep 2, 2014)

Hola a todos, les consulto, poseo 2 (dos) amplificadores lineales MAFER siglo 21 de 300 watts con el clasico transistor MRF151g, los equipos los adquiri usados.
Los estoy probando individualmente, los exito con 8 watts provenientes de un exitador tambien mafer microplus, realizo los ajustes de los dos primeros trimers
para bajar el roe con instrumento medidor doble aguja colocado entre exitador y lineal.sigo los procedimientos mencionados aca.
La gran "DUDA" luego de ajustar todo y colocar medidor WALMAR en la salida del lineal con carga fantasma solo logro 160, 180 watts con consumo de 8 amperes en
amperimetro del frente del amplificador.La tension de alimentacion es la correcta proxima a los 50 volts, 46 volts cuando esta amplificando 54 volt en reposo
Pregunta, Funciona solo la mitad del transistir mrf151g? estara dañado ambos y funciona al 50% ?, porque el consumo es de 8 amperes y solo 160 a 180 watts?
Desde ya agradezco toda la ayuda y sugerencia para saber si el transistor esta bueno, no lei falla similar en otros temas similares, asi que serviria para despejar dudas a mas de uno que le suceda, gracias nuevamente,  saludos


----------



## ricbevi (Sep 2, 2014)

sonidoyluz dijo:


> Hola a todos, les consulto, poseo 2 (dos) amplificadores lineales MAFER siglo 21 de 300 watts con el clasico transistor MRF151g, los equipos los adquiri usados.
> Los estoy probando individualmente, los exito con 8 watts provenientes de un exitador tambien mafer microplus, realizo los ajustes de los dos primeros trimers
> para bajar el roe con instrumento medidor WAlmar colocado entre exitador y lineal.sigo los procedimientos mencionados aca.
> La gran "DUDA" luego de ajustar todo y colocar medidor en la salida del lineal con carga fantasma solo logro 150, 160 watts con consumo de 8 amperes en
> ...




Hola...¿estas seguro que el watímetro funciona bien para esa potencia en ese rango de frecuencia?...no he probado ninguno de esa marca y no dices el modelo que es pero los de mas de 200W saben ser para HF y no para VHF.
Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## sonidoyluz (Sep 2, 2014)

Gracias muchas Gracias por la pronta respuesta RIC, te cuento, el medidor de potencia es este modelo WALMAR *FO 101 VHF *Wattímetro/Roímetro 50-200 Mhz (Calibrado en 150 Mhz.) Impedancia de Línea 50 ohms resistiva. Funciones de potencia directa y reflejada (conmutación por Switch) y ROE con calibración en fondo de escala. Tolerancias +- 5% calibración de RF + 2% clase del instrumento. Rangos de Potencia 50 - 500 -1500 Watts Capacidad de Potencia 500 W continuos 1500 Watts intermitente.
La carga fantasma que uso es una MFJ para 300 watts origen usa americana.
Probe misma configuracion y mediciones con otro lineal marca OAG de santa fe y consegui 250 watts facilmente.
La consulta, estos dos lineales mafer estaban funcionando con un arnes para obtener 500 watts, los MRF151g bajan su rendimientos al 50 % por mal uso??igualmente los estoy probando de forma individual.


----------



## elgriego (Sep 2, 2014)

Hola sonidoyluz,Curioso lo que contas,Si el mrf estubiera con uno de sus fets en corto,por empezar ,quemaria el fusible de alimentacion,Es extraño el consumo,de 8amp con un +b de 50v y con excitacion de 8w,y que solo entregue 150w???,Hay algo mal que no anda bien.

Si eres tan amable muestranos una foto del interior de dichos lineales ,No sea cosa que se nos este pasando algo por alto,porque ya se sabe!!!Una imagen vale mas que mil palabras.


Saludos.


----------



## sonidoyluz (Sep 3, 2014)

El Griego, gracias tambien por todo tu aporte!!!!, ahi subi fotos en el mensaje original.


----------



## elgriego (Sep 3, 2014)

sonidoyluz dijo:


> El Griego, gracias tambien por todo tu aporte!!!!, ahi subi fotos en el mensaje original.


 Por Favor,Subite unas fotos del interior del lineal!Asi vemos detalles constructivos.


Saludos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 3, 2014)

Hola a todos , caro Don sonidoyluz , te recomendo chequear lo trimer de salida que estas armado en lo secundario del transformador de salida de RF , cheque tanbien lo Trap coaxial en la salida (deslique el momentaneamente y averigue si la salida aumenta).cheque lo transistor MRF151G ( en este mismo foro eso es discutido , basta buscar). Por urtimo tente sacar otro Wattimetro para asegurar que no es el lo curpado por erro de medidas.
!Fuerte abrazo!
Att.

Daniel lopes.


----------



## miguelus (Sep 3, 2014)

Buenas tardes Sonidoyluz.

Aparte de los buenos consejos de el griego y de Daniel Lopez, voy a poner un pequeño grano de arena.

Cuando estamos ajustando un Amplificador de potencia de RF y estamos midiendo el consumo, hay que tener en cuenta que el máximo consumo no corresponde con la máxima potencia de salida.

Si la salida no está correctamente ajustada tendremos un alto consumo, para ajustarlo correctamente, tendremos que ir mirando el Vatímetro y al mismo tiempo el Amperímetro.

Veremos que habrá un momento en que la potencia  bajará y el consumo aumentará, en otro momento veremos que la potencia irá aumentando y el consumo bajando, será en ese momento cuando el Amplificador estemos muy cerca del  punto óptimo de funcionamiento.

Hay que tener cuidado de que ningún elemento de ajuste quede en una posición que sea el máximo o el mínimo, por ejemplo un Condensador no debe  quedar al máximo de capacidad ni al mínimo.

Sal U2


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Sep 4, 2014)

Como no tengo instrumento apto para esta potencia, yo ajusto así: intercalo roímetro entre excitador y amplificador y ajusto la entrada del amplificador a la mínima reflejada, luego el de salida lo ajusto hasta leer el consumo deseado. Esto siempre mirando el espectro a fin de no obtener sorpresas, pero siempre resulta correcto el ajuste.


----------



## miguelus (Sep 5, 2014)

DJ_Glenn dijo:


> Como no tengo instrumento apto para esta potencia, yo ajusto así: intercalo roímetro entre excitador y amplificador y ajusto la entrada del amplificador a la mínima reflejada, luego el de salida lo ajusto hasta leer el consumo deseado. Esto siempre mirando el espectro a fin de no obtener sorpresas, pero siempre resulta correcto el ajuste.




Buenos días.

Si tienes Analizador de Espectros, lo puedes utilizar para hacer un correcto ajuste de la potencia de salida, y si lo puedes pasar a Escala Lineal pues mucho mejor.

Pero el máximo de consumo, no corresponde al máximo de potencia de salida.

Sal U2


----------



## sonidoyluz (Sep 5, 2014)

Buenas tardes a todos, gracias nuevamente por lso consejos, Les cuento que ahora estoy buscando un medidor de potencia nuevo y mas fiel, para poder comparar.
La verdad adquiri el instrumento "WALMAR" nacional que mide hasta picos de 1500 watts, porque no llego a comprar un BIRD.
Asi como DJ Glenn ajusta con el amperimetro proximo a 7 u 8 , NO sabemos la potencia real que esta saliendo, podria estar oscilando o ser puro armonicas o espurias.Pero para los que no tenemos un "BIRD" o un Analizador de espectro no nos queda otra. Los mas parecido al analizador tengo un receptor USB banda ancha (DVB+DAB+FM) que logro ver en el monitor el espectro, ayuda, veo, miro, observo, les dejo foto del chiquitin.

MIGUELUS una vez que tenga un instrumento chequeado en su lectura voy a proceder a calibrar y retocar trimers con mucho cuidado nuevamente.

saludos y gracias por la ayuda


----------



## elgriego (Sep 5, 2014)

Hola sonidoyluz,Observando las fotos interiores de tu equipo,Veo que es el hermano no reconocido del M31,hasta la cavidad de blindage es la misma,por lo tanto se tiene que comportar como su hermano mayor,Si partimos de la suposicion ,que el excitador esta perfectamente ajustado,que la roe entre el excitador y la entrada al lineal es la minima ,como lo comfirma el medidor intercalado,y si a esto le sumamos la lectura del +b y el consumo en amperes,lo unico que queda es,que el watimetro ,mienta,Ya he perdido la cuenta de la cantidad de equipos M31 Que han pasado por mis manos,pero tal cual como lo asevera el colega Dj_Glenn,Son equipos que no poseen grandes misterios,No tienen ajuste de bias,como si lo tienen los pallet importados,Lo que te esta ocurriendo es un total misterio,Me inclino a que el medidor o la carga utilizada,no funcionan correctamente,Aproposito si medis el excitador con el wallmar,y la carga,que lectura obtenes?

Pd, Lindo ese analizador,esta mejor que el que yo tengo.

Saludos.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Sep 6, 2014)

La verdad que la cuenta resecto al consumo hace más o menos realidad la lectura que obtiene sonidoyluz. Ahora, para ver correctamente el esectro con ese dongle, es importante tomar precauciones... recordemos que es probable que haya rf por todos lados... así que por ahíes recomendable reemplazar la antenita provista por una carga fantasma, meter el receptor en una latita y aterrizarla, y agregar un chole en cada extremo del cable que va a la pc... de cualquier manera, si tenes problemas de armónicos, en esta potencia sabé que lo primero que te encontras es con algunas desgracias en equipos cercanos... la pc se cuelga, a veces los relojes mueren, se corta el teléfono, internet, y la televisión por cable, se apagan los celulares, etc... yo lo sé porque... le pasó al amigo de un amigo... varias veces...


----------



## homebrew (Sep 12, 2014)

elgriego dijo:


> Hola cinaradio,Para adaptar impedancias se utiliza generalmente el 1/4 lambda,Ya que como expresa el conocido Axioma,1/4 Adapta ,1/2 Repite.
> Por Ej la formula universal es 75,(Que hace referencia al 1/4) por la velecidad de propagacion,dividido la frecuencia operativa del conductor,Osea:
> 
> 75*Vel/Fo= Lambda 1/4
> ...



" Siempre dando clase Ud. maesto" ja ja saludos amigo



Um medio raro, ese es el gran problema de no contar con instrumental fiable como los bird y sus elementos correctos + carga bird y analizador de espectro.
Respecto a la carga MFJ no se que tal sera para medir en fm , otra duda seria ver que señal le estas entrando al amplificador y ver que estas amplificando.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 13, 2014)

homebrew dijo:


> " Siempre dando clase Ud. maesto" ja ja saludos amigo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hola a todos , quanto a la carga MFJ esa es buena (desde que el no esteja estropiada),portanto yo personalmente desconfio de lo Wattimetro o realmente lo lineal tiene algun problema en lo circuito de adaptación de inpedancias de salida ( transformador , trimmer , trampa , reflectometro , conector de salida ).
Chequear lo amperimetro que mide la curriente absorvida por lo paso final tanbien es recomendable.
Att.

Daniel Lopes.


----------



## sonidoyluz (Sep 13, 2014)

Hola a todos, paso a contestar y sumar informacion

(Aproposito si medis el excitador con el wallmar,y la carga,que lectura obtenes?) por el griego.
la salida del transmisor mafer medido con el WALLMAR y carga fantasma Bird de 10 watts y MFJ de 300 me da entre 6 y 6,5 watts,
decidi dejarlo en esos valores por temor a dañar el mosfet por "sobre exitacion".
Finalmente medi en mismas condiciones los tres lineales que poseo, dos MAFER y uno OAG de santa fe, obteniendo 190 watts
segun intrumento wallmar,en consecuencia estoy en campaña de conseguir otro medidor o de llevar el Wallamr a fabrica para que verifiquen su correcto
funcionamiento en la escala de 500.

Daniel lopes: tus consejos de revisar toda la etapa final de salida( transformador , trimmer , trampa , reflectometro , conector de salida )
es valida y la voy a poner en practica ni bien consiga un instrumento bueno.

(otra duda seria ver que señal le estas entrando al amplificador y ver que estas amplificando) por homebrew.
Me falta probar con otro exitador, eso lo voy a hacer en esta proxima semana y les cuento.

CONSULTA: se podria realizar medicion con tester digital en el medidor de roe interno de la proteccion contra roe?
o utilizar circuito de resistencia de carga 50 ohms en serie diodo y luego capacitor para obtener tension en tester digital y 
luego hacer cuentas para conocer los watts de salida?

Vuelvo a agradecer a todos por sus consejos y devoluciones.


----------



## ricbevi (Sep 13, 2014)

sonidoyluz dijo:


> Hola a todos, paso a contestar y sumar informacion
> 
> (Aproposito si medis el excitador con el wallmar,y la carga,que lectura obtenes?) por el griego.
> la salida del transmisor mafer medido con el WALLMAR y carga fantasma Bird de 10 watts y MFJ de 300 me da entre 6 y 6,5 watts,
> ...




  Según mí experiencia los tester digitales se vuelven locos en presencia de un poco de RF...tal ves aislando, blindado, separando muy bien la señal captada y haciendo una tabla con instrumentos confiables puedas hacer una relación(medición relativa) entre la señal presente y la potencia entregada.
Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## Dircio (Ago 18, 2016)

Hola a todos, espero haya alguien que pueda ayudarme, siguiendo el tema de ajustes, estoy ajustando un pll de 1w para su posterior amplificación. Les cuento cómo lo hago. Con una pequeña carga de 50 ohms metida en un voltmetro de aguja, ajusto empezando de la ultima bobina del filtro hacia atrás, porque el filtro tiene capacitores fijos de 27-56 -56 y 27 picos. así junto o separo las bobinas hasta obtener la lectura más alta en la aguja. Me ha resultado bien. El problema es que hace algunas semanas un amigo me consiguió un analizador de espectro y esperaba ver algo parecido al dibujo en donde me muestre la frecuencia exacta y que al mismo tiempo escuchara la radio por el parlante. Pero lo que me consiguieron es lo que muestro en la imagen, Quisiera saber como se maneja, tomando en cuenta que estoy ajustando en la 94.3fm, Cómo distinguir la frecuencia principal en el analizador de espectro? Que ajuste debo poner si es el caso en el analizador? Lo que quiero es observar la frecuencia principal y cuales son las espurias. Porque al mover el el botón de TUNING el espectro se mueve de un lado a otro.
Ayuda por favor. Anexo imágenes de todo.



Pensé encontrarme con algo así, donde muestra las frecuencias en general, sintonizarlas y escucharlas por la bocina.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 18, 2016)

Hola caro Don Dircio , desafortunadamente ese modelo analizador de espectros es un tipo mucho "puebre" (sin muchos recursos disponibles ) el fue inicialmente desahollado para hacer medidas y ayustes en los viejos receptores de  TV satelital analogica (banda "C" , 3.7 hasta 4.2Ghz).
Lo que puedes hacer es centralizar un "pico" aparente en la pantalla del TRC  y mirar en lo display digital  cual frequenzia es , despues con auxilio de lo botón de frequenzia central (tuning) buscar lo proximo pico donde ese puede sener a la derecha o esquierda , centrar  el en la pantalla y midir su frequenzia en lo display digital.
Como ya aclarado ese equipo es muy puebre en resolución de frequenzias y las medidas son hechas puntualmente sendo esas sienpre validas solamente cuando estan visibles esactamente en lo cientro del pantalla TRC.
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Dircio (Ago 18, 2016)

Gracias Daniel, Seguiré tus recomendaciones puntualmente. sí me dijeron que es un equipo viejo pero todavía útil, tiene el rango de frecuencia comercial de FM y es esa parte donde quiero aprender a utilizar.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 18, 2016)

Dircio dijo:


> Gracias Daniel, Seguiré tus recomendaciones puntualmente. sí me dijeron que es un equipo viejo pero todavía útil, tiene el rango de frecuencia comercial de FM y es esa parte donde quiero aprender a utilizar.


Desafortunadamente en ese equipo lo eixo "X" (frequenzias) NO es calibrado en freq./Div. (Span)     , NO hay filtros de RBW (resolución de RF) para optimizar las visualizaciones en la pantalla CRT , enfin es un equipo nada amigable con lo técnico de RF    
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Dircio (Ago 18, 2016)

Pues vamos a tratar de sacarle algo de utilidad amigo Daniel. Te agradezco tu recomendación y opinión.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 18, 2016)

Dircio dijo:


> Pues vamos a tratar de sacarle algo de utilidad amigo Daniel. Te agradezco tu recomendación y opinión.


!Utilidad sienpre  hay sin dudas algun ,mejor ese equipo  do que nada en las manos ! , lo que quiero decir es que no es nada facil interpretar lo que aparece en la pantalla , requer estudios para lograr entiender lo que realmente si passa   
Lo eixo "Y" de la pantalla  es calibrado en Dbm ( donde 0 Dbm es igual a 1mW) lo que ya es bueno ,pero hay que tener mucho cuidado para NO incorrer en una possible saturación del paso de entrada (premero mixer) por ecesso de sinal en lo conector de entrada de  RF , asi es nesesario la ayuda de un bueno atenuador de RF ( si possible ayustable en pasos de 10 Db) en la entrada de RF   .
Ya que conoces tu frequenzia de transmissión tente coincidir un pico bien centrado en la pantalla con lo display digital indicando misma frequenzia ya conocida , despues con auxilio de lo botón "tuning" busque por otro pico , centralize el en la pantalla y mire en lo display digital la frequenzia mostrada. caso la frequenzia tiene una relación harmonica (x2 , x3 , xn) , tudo va OK incluso es possible saper cuantos Dbs estan abajo de la fundamental , haora si no hay cualquer relación harmonica entonses tenemos una frequenzia espuria (no relacionada harmonicamente) , pero mas una ves , mucho cuidado con lo nivel de entrada en ese equipo para NO incorrer en medidas equivocadas de nivel  por una saturación del paso de entrada del equipo (premero mixer).
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Dircio (Ago 21, 2016)

Entendido Daniel, agradezco todos tus comentarios estoy aprendiendo a utilizar este equipo, aunque es posible que lo venda y comprar otro más reciente. Mientras tanto a seguir aprendiendo como sacarle el mayor provecho. Estoy tomando nota de todos los comentarios que has puesto aquí son muy útiles para mí. Muchas gracias por compartir tus conocimientos amigo Daniel.


----------



## miguelus (Ago 21, 2016)

Buenas noches.

Quiero añadir algo a lo comentado por Daniel...

Si quieres hacer medidas reales, no pongas una Antena, introduce la señal directamente a la entrada, de esta forma no medirás señales extrañas que pudieran entrar al equipo, también te aseguras que las medidas de nivel son reales.

Pero ten mucho cuidado de los niveles que te da el PLL, un exceso de señal podría averiar el paso de entrada del Analizador, utiliza SIEMPRE un Atenuador de al menos 10dB, normalmente en estos equipos el nivel máximo de entrada está comprendido entre +20Bm para los de baja gama y +30dBm para los de alta gama.

Siempre hay que tener la precaución de que el máximo nivel en pantalla esté 10dB por debajo de la línea superior, de esta forma evitamos que el Analizador se sature y se "invente" señales inexistentes.

Para poder escuchar la señal tienes que tener la opción "Span 0", y parece que ese equipo no la tiene.

Por causa de las pocas "Perfomances" de este equipo pocas medidas podrás hacer.

Podrás medir el nivel de la portadora y sus armónicos.

Esos Condensadores de 27pF y 56pF que has comentado, son el Filtro Pasa Bajos, en realidad no hay que ajustar sus Bobinas a máxima salida, hay que ajustar hasta el punto en que la Potencia empieza a caer, el analizador será de gran ayuda en este caso.

En la pantalla aparecerá una señal en 188.6MHz (el doble de la fundamental 94.3MHz) será esa señal la que tendrás que intentar que sea lo más baja posible.

Igualmente verás otros picos con niveles muy bajo..

288.9MHz
377.2MHz
471.5MHz

Ten en cuenta que un Vatímetro en realidad mide la suma de todo lo que le entra, y está midiendo la señal fundamental más todos los armónicos, por esta razón el uso del Analizador es fundamental para asegurarnos de que eliminamos los armónicos aunque la potencia aparente sea  menor.

Sal U2


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 21, 2016)

Dircio dijo:


> Entendido Daniel, agradezco todos tus comentarios estoy aprendiendo a utilizar este equipo, aunque es posible que lo venda y comprar otro más reciente. Mientras tanto a seguir aprendiendo como sacarle el mayor provecho. Estoy tomando nota de todos los comentarios que has puesto aquí son muy útiles para mí. Muchas gracias por compartir tus conocimientos amigo Daniel.


Te recomedo que busque por un Hameg model HM5005 o mejor aun un HM5006 (ese tiene un traking generator incluso que brinda una ayuda incrible para testes y medidas en RF )   
Lo precio dese equipo aca por esas latitudes (Brasil) anda por los 1000,00$ Obama Dólares   se que es un precio salgado pero muy comum entre ese tipo de equipo  
!Suerte !
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Dircio (Ago 23, 2016)

Miguelus: He leido con mucha atención las recomendaciones que das, te agradezco de todo corazón, esto enrriquece mis pocos conocimientos. Tomaré muy en cuenta lo que me dices. Gracias!!!

Daniel: Espero juntar un poco de dinero y tal ves venda este que tengo para comprar otro como lo recomiendas. Agradezco todo el apoyo que me han brindado amigos. Muchas gracias.


----------



## dimartransmisores (Jun 27, 2017)

waly1971 dijo:


> Estimado Fogonazo muchas gracias por su ayuda.
> 
> Adjunto circuito del amplificador que debo ajustar. dispongo de instrumental me lo prestan en el trabajo, pero nunca trabaje con una unidad de estas.
> 
> ...




Hola necesitas ajustar los pad 483 y 403 de la entrada a 50 ohms con el transistor colocado y sin tension alguna, con un exitador ajustado en 50 ohms con 8 watts de salida, una vez realizado esto, debes cortar el stub en la salida y cortarlo a la frecuencia una vez colocado abrir totalmente el pad DE LA SALIDA 403 el amperimetro no debera superar los 8 amperes lo ideal es 7 saludos


----------



## HFiorda (Jul 10, 2017)

sonidoyluz dijo:


> Hola a todos, paso a contestar y sumar informacion
> 
> (Aproposito si medis el excitador con el wallmar,y la carga,que lectura obtenes?) por el griego.
> la salida del transmisor mafer medido con el WALLMAR y carga fantasma Bird de 10 watts y MFJ de 300 me da entre 6 y 6,5 watts,
> ...



Bueno gente, buenas noches... si bien no entro seguido al foro... pero desde mi experiencia personal, la cual he utilizado este metodo (el cual es exacto) y muchos watimetros (Bird,  Leader, Drake, etc..) de los caros basan su medicion en este metodo.

La formula a usar se basa en la conocida ley de Joules pero con una convinacion inversa de esta, la misma se define de la siguiente formula *VOLTAJE AL CUADRADO DIVIDO LA RESISTENCIA DE CARGA O LO QUE SERIA (V²/Rc=P (AVG)*... donde la tension o voltaje es la que mediremos con una sonda de RF o voltimetro de RF, el cual se puede hacer de forma facil segun se ilustra en la imagen de "Medidor", las 4 resistencias de 200Ω en paralelo se pueden reemplazar por una carga fantasma de 50Ω si se quiere, dejando que el diodo solamente transforme el voltaje de RF en voltaje continuo (Vcc o DC)... a esta tension o voltaje la multiplicaremos por si misma o al cuadrado y se la dividira por la resistencia de carga que aplicamos a la salida de nuestro transmisor... 

vamos con un ejemplo practico.. 

Para una potencia de 250w segun formula inversa (ya la dare despues) deberiamos tener entre 110 y 112 volts de RF. ahora despejando la formula y haciendo calculos sacaremos el siguiente numero..

V= 111
Rc= 50Ω

111x111=12321/50= 246.42w

Se entendio?

No olvidemos tambien contar el umbral de recorte del diodo 1N4148 (que en este caso es de 0.7v) o 700mV...

Repasemos..

111.7x111.7=12476.89/50=249.53w

Ven como cambia la cosa...

Las formulas son la siguientes..

si queremos averiguar la potencia se aplica esta formula* V²/R=P*, y si ya medimos la potencia y queremos saber su tension se aplica el inverso.. *√P.R=V*, en este ultimo caso es raiz cuadrada de P.R, no solo de P...

Espero te ayude

A todos.

Atte.

Ing. Fiordaliso


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 10, 2017)

Hola a todos , caro Inginiero Don Fiordaliso jo no creo que un puebre diodo 1N4148 pueda sobrevivir en esas condiciones de regime porque NO pudemos olvidar que la maxima tensión reversa admissible fornida por lo fabricante en la hoja de datos técnicos  es de solamente 100Voltios!.  
Quizaz con dos diodos en série esa possible resolver ese problema.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Jul 17, 2017)

sonidoyluz dijo:


> CONSULTA: se podria realizar medicion con tester digital en el medidor de roe interno de la proteccion contra roe?
> o utilizar circuito de resistencia de carga 50 ohms en serie diodo y luego capacitor para obtener tension en tester digital y
> luego hacer cuentas para conocer los watts de salida?
> 
> Vuelvo a agradecer a todos por sus consejos y devoluciones.



Hola, el acoplador direccional de antena te sirve perfectamente para conectar tu circuito. Primero tené en cuenta que la carga (las resistencias) que tiene el circuito medidor de potencia no lo vas a poder emplear así, si no que se debe cargar directamente la salida del transmisor. El problema que tiene hacerlo de esta manera es que no vas a tener una mensura real de tu potencia, a menos que sepas con qué contrastarlo.

Yo armé ese mismo instrumentito para comprobar el correcto funcionamiento de mi Pyramid SRW14 (dice que va hasta 150mhz, pero en realidad es para bc) y por alguna razón dos transmisores se me quedaban cortos de potencia, así que mis sospechosos eran la carga y el instrumento... así que armé el que mostrás, solamente para ver si me acercaba a lo que me mostraba el Pyramid, y en efecto, por ahí andaba. Aún así lo contrasté con un bird y todo coincide, las escalas no son 100% exactas, pero sirve, así que lo dejé armadito con instrumento de aguja, aunque no va a manejar 500w ni de casualidad, a menos que de alguna manera pueda atenuar la entrada, pero para excitadores me va perfectamente. Todo lo monté en una plaquetita perforada de 5*5cm y las resistencias de carga las puse de 180r/3w (me da roe menor 1,2:1), no muy juntas y algo levantadas de la plaqueta, a fin de que disipen calor con mayor libertad y coloqué un ventilador. Obviamente los 12w que disiparían las resistencias los maneja perfectamente, incluso para trabajar con excitadores de 40/50w por tiempo prudencial va perfectamente y aún no he visto humo, ni que se queme la pintura de las resistencias (normalmente ese es mi indicador de límite jaja, o cuando se derrite el estaño).

Se prefiere un instrumento de aguja a uno digital ya que el primero detecta cambios rápidos y acusa problemas de auto-oscilación facilmente, mientras que el digital puede presentar demora en sus variaciones, lo que no resultaría muy útil en estos casos, aunque la lectura obtenida tendría números más exactos. Yo puse resistencias antes del instrumento con una llave selectora a fin de tener escalas ya que potencias que superen algunos mw ya superarían el fin de carrera de la aguja y tengo la opción de medir distintas potencias más que nada para medir potencias pequeñas, aunque el diodo no permitirá de ninguna menera medir 1mw o menos pero para los usos más comunes sirve). Obviamente, si se conecta a un tester no hace falta hacer esto.

Otro detalle, para aquel que solamente reemplace la carga a fin de poder manejar más potencia es que el 1n4148 no manejará necesariamente 100v, algunas hojas de datos estan 25v por debajo de eso. De modo que dependiendo del fabricante del diodo podrá medirse hasta alrededor de 100w, o hasta 200w, por lo que habría que emplear algún método de atenuación.


----------



## yamilo12 (Dic 23, 2017)

Hola muchachos alguien tiene fotos de los sumadores wilkinson con la resistencia no inductiva. por que no logro guiarme como van conectada esa resistencia necesito sumar dos módulos y no encuentro imágenes.. saludos cordiales


----------



## tiago (Dic 23, 2017)

yamilo12 dijo:


> Hola muchachos alguien tiene fotos de los sumadores wilkinson con la resistencia no inductiva. por que no logro guiarme como van conectada esa resistencia necesito sumar dos módulos y no encuentro imágenes.. saludos cordiales



Tienes el tema ya tratado en el Foro:
Divisor y sumador de potencia

Hay que mirar mejor.

Saludos.


----------



## maruct (May 24, 2018)

Hola amigos una consulta. Tengo que incorporar a un equipo de 300 tradicional de m31 otra potencia para convertirlo a 500 maso. Esta segunda potencia era de otra frecuencia. Le modifique el stup y luego ajuste individualmente cada potencia intercalando un roimetro entre exitador y potencia ,a menor roe y para una salida con una corriente de 7 AMP . Movi alternativamente trimer 1 y 2 entradas y 3 de salida. Luego estando ambos iguales Levante exitador a 16 w y coloque divisor y sumador de acoplamiento de entrada y salida. O problema ocurre que al encenderlo un AMP toma 8 A y el otro 4A y al mover los trimer 3 de salida no logro que uno baje y el otro suba . Que estoy haciendo mal. 
Gracias .


----------



## ricbevi (May 24, 2018)

Y las lineas de puesta en fase de entrada y salida están bien?.
Lo recomendable es hacer un Wilkinson con las R de carga y todo para la eventualidad de que alguno salga de servicio y el otro siga.



Ric.


----------



## maruct (May 24, 2018)

Si los cables divisor y sumador de entrada y salida estaban funcionando en otro equipo de la misma marca y frecuencia. Las potencia una es nuevita y l otra tiene como 15 años pero físicamente son. Iguales. He reparado varios equipos iguales y los ajuste perfecto, quedaron perfectamente balanceados pero este me dejó sin respuesta y seguramente Villanueva no me dara pelota.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 24, 2018)

Hola caro Don maruct , independente de los amplificadores tener idad distinta lo que realmente inporta es la ganancia en la frequenzia de operación , o sea la ganancia tiene que sener mas la parea possible para evitar desbalanceo en lo sumador de potenzia.
La potenzia de desbalanceo es dicipada en lo resistor de balanceo (100 Ohmios) en forma de calor.
Jo personalmente cuando estoy ecualizando dos amplificadores canbio uno de los dos amplificadores por una carga fictia de 50 Ohmios , ayusto lo amplificador activo para maxima ganancia (maxima potenzia de salida) y minima ROE para lo excitador ( para eso enpleye un medidor de ROE entre lo excitador e lo dibisor Wilkinson).
Despues canbio la carga de 50 Ohmios por lo otro amplificador que aun no fue ayustado e canbio lo amplificador ya ayustado por la carga de 50 Ohmios. 
Ayusto lo amplificador para minima ROE entre lo excitador y maxima ganancia (maxima potenzia de salida) , esa tiene que sener lo mas proxima de lo amplificador anterior.
despues de todo ayustado conecta se todo lo arreglo , debes chequear la ROE entre excitador y dibisor Wilkinson , con auxilio de un Wattimetro la potenzia de salida debe sener muy proxima del double de cada potenzia .
!Suerte en los desahollos!.
Att,

Daniel Lopes.


----------



## maruct (May 24, 2018)

Gracias por la instrucción. Solo tengo una duda de interpretación el sumador de salida tiene tres conectores, uno para cada amplificador y uno para salida antena. Al reemplazar uno de los amplificadores por carga fantasma deberé colocar dos cargas una en lugar del amplificador y la otra sobre la salida del sumador?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 24, 2018)

No , lo sumador Wilkinson solamente es conectado despues de los dos amplificadores si quedarem debidamente ayustados y equilibrados  en potenzia de salida .
La carga de 50 Ohmios representa para lo dibisor Wilkinson lo amplificador que NO estas sendo ayustado en ese momento.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## maruct (May 24, 2018)

Daniel olvide comentar que el sumador utilizado aquí está formado por dos cables Coaxiles  cortados  a una longitud de tres secciones de cuarto de onda para cada uno, unidos en un extremo que es en donde se conecta la salida a antena.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: May 24, 2018

Yo debo poner una carga en cada amplificador y ajustarlos a igual ganancia ambos?

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: May 24, 2018

Yo debo poner una carga en cada amplificador y ajustarlos a igual ganancia ambos?

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: May 24, 2018

Perdón Daniel ahora luego de leer más detenidamente interpretó que: primero saco uno de los amplificador del divisor de entrada y lo reemplazó por una carga de 50 y ajusto el amplificador a la ganancia adecuada y mínimo roe.     Entre exitador y ampli . Luego repito operación con el otro logrando iguales parámetros.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: May 24, 2018

Pondré en práctica la instrucción y te comento resultados . Gracias Daniel. Creo que en esta última idea está mi falla. Un abrazo amigo.
Atte Miguel


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 24, 2018)

maruct dijo:


> Daniel olvide comentar que el sumador utilizado aquí está formado por dos cables Coaxiles  cortados  a una longitud de tres secciones de cuarto de onda para cada uno, unidos en un extremo que es en donde se conecta la salida a antena.
> 
> Mensaje automáticamente combinado: May 24, 2018
> 
> ...


! Correcto , debes ayustar cada amplificador conectado a  lo dibisor Wilkinson mas una carga fictia de 50 Ohms que simula o representa lo amplificador que NO es ayustado en ese momento de modo obtener minima ROE para lo excitador y maxima salida o maxima ganancia .
Despues canbia de amplificador con la misma carga fictia y repete la operación , listo todo coneta lo sumador Wilkimson de salida y debes tener aproximadamente  lo double de potenzia obtenida en cada amplificador distinto!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## maruct (May 24, 2018)

Gracias Daniel veo absoluta coherencia en este proceso. Mañana lo pongo en práctica y te comentaré en breve los resultados. Un abrazo atte Miguel


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 24, 2018)

maruct dijo:


> Gracias Daniel veo absoluta coherencia en este proceso. Mañana lo pongo en práctica y te comentaré en breve los resultados. Un abrazo atte Miguel


Sienpre obtuve buenos resultados asi  , si no es asi  seguramente hay algo de malo en algun de los amplificadores y hay que revisarlos.
!Suerte en los desahollos!.
Una pregunta , se no for de muchas molestias ,? podrias informar las dimensiones de los cables coaxiales de Teflón que conpoen lo circuito de adaptación de entrada del transistor de potenzia y tanbien de lo transformador de salida de RF?.
Tengo ganas de clonar ese sensillo circuito , y creo que muy eficiente.
?Y cuantos Wattios es possible sacar en la salida con una dada excitación en Watts?.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## maruct (May 24, 2018)

Si, bien. A la entrada tiene cables mil de teflón muy finitos. Deberé mirar con un micrómetro los diámetros del central y la malla. Y te comento. Y a la salida usa unos Coaxiles que por fuera tienen valor y forman un transformador adaptador creo que es igual o muy similar al que sale en la hoja técnica del mrf 151g . De todas manera tomaré medidas minusiosas de todo y fotografías y te lo envío también tengo los esquemas originales de m31


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 24, 2018)

maruct dijo:


> Si, bien. A la entrada tiene cables mil de teflón muy finitos. Deberé mirar con un micrómetro los diámetros del central y la malla. Y te comento. Y a la salida usa unos Coaxiles que por fuera tienen valor y forman un transformador adaptador creo que es igual o muy similar al que sale en la hoja técnica del mrf 151g . De todas manera tomaré medidas minusiosas de todo y fotografías y te lo envío también tengo los esquemas originales de m31


!Muchas gracias , lo conprimento dels cables ya es lo suficiente , diametros no es nesesario!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## maruct (May 24, 2018)

Este es el empleo. Estoy buscando como poner las fotos en esta página. No tengo mucha experiencia en hacerlo


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 24, 2018)

maruct dijo:


> Este es el empleo. Estoy buscando como poner las fotos en esta página. No tengo mucha experiencia en hacerlo


Puebre MRF o BLF ese ya si fue a una vida mejor (R.I.P.) ,jajajajajajaja.
Lo transformador de salida tanbien tiene una aparencia un tanto recalientada , jajajajaja.
Ayuste los dos capacitores ayustables (Trimmer) para minima ROE en lo excitador eso coincide con maxima potenzia de salida porque hay maxima transferencia de potenzia de excitación para lo transistor , ya lo Trimmer de salida ese debe sener ayustado para maxima potenzia de salida.
Att,

Daniel Lopes.


----------



## maruct (May 24, 2018)

Trago RF salida

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: May 24, 2018

No ese color es mugre, el mrf está quemado pero fue instantáneo se pasó a 10 amperes y puf

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: May 24, 2018

No ese color es mugre, el mrf está quemado pero fue instantáneo se pasó a 10 amperes y puf

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: May 24, 2018

Otra vista. Si quieres puedo medir todo y pasarte un planito


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 24, 2018)

maruct dijo:


> Trago RF salida
> 
> Mensaje automáticamente combinado: May 24, 2018
> 
> ...


! Si ,gracias por la gentileza!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## maruct (May 24, 2018)

Otra vista. Si quieres puedo medir todo y pasarte un planito


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 24, 2018)

maruct dijo:


> Otra vista. Si quieres puedo medir todo y pasarte un planito


! OK , sin dudas muy bienvenido!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## maruct (May 24, 2018)

Este es uno trafo roto del lado izquierdo los cañitos con el Coaxil teflón que se unen dónde está doblado. Esa u se encima con la herradura de la derecha. Y en el centro de la curva de la herradura se suelda el inductor choque de entrada para los 50 Volts y las dos puntas que quedan de los cañitos rectos son la salida. A masa y a conector.salida.
Los Carlitos van uno de un lado abajo de la herradura y el otro del otro lado pero de arriba.y los Coaxiles van todos en serie.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: May 24, 2018

Este está destrozado


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 24, 2018)

maruct dijo:


> Este es uno trafo roto del lado izquierdo los cañitos con el Coaxil teflón que se unen dónde está doblado. Esa u se encima con la herradura de la derecha. Y en el centro de la curva de la herradura se suelda el inductor choque de entrada para los 50 Volts y las dos puntas que quedan de los cañitos rectos son la salida. A masa y a conector.salida.
> Los Carlitos van uno de un lado abajo de la herradura y el otro del otro lado pero de arriba.y los Coaxiles van todos en serie.
> 
> Mensaje automáticamente combinado: May 24, 2018
> ...



?Y cuanto a lo conprimento del "U" en centimetros o sea desde las puntas a la vuelta?.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## maruct (May 25, 2018)

Respondo ahora, de mañana, anoche ya eran las dos de la mañana y me fui a dormir bueno recién  obtuve datos Espero sea entendible si no busco otra manera de obtener datos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 25, 2018)

maruct dijo:


> Respondo ahora, de mañana, anoche ya eran las dos de la mañana y me fui a dormir bueno recién  obtuve datos Espero sea entendible si no busco otra manera de obtener datos.


!Muchas Gracias caro Don maruct , en realidad no habia nesecidad de una respuesta asi tan rapida de tu parte!.
Tu debujo estas de 10! , perfectamente entiendible!.
Puedes hacer las respuestas a su tienpo y sin molestias , mismo lo porque jo pretendo armar ese clone cuando tuver algun tienpo libre.
Generalmente estoy todos los dias por toda la madrugada aca conectado por trabajar en turno murcegalo (3° turno) , jajajajajajajaja.
Fuerte abrazoz desde Brasil !.
Seguimos conectados!.
Att,

Daniel Lopes.


----------



## maruct (May 25, 2018)

Jaja me parecía por las palabras que Heras de Brazil. Al principio creo que eras italiano ya que algunas parolas son de nostra cuna. Yo soy descendiente de tano. Jaja, que bien manejas el español yo nada de brasilero . Bueno amigazo un abrazo y en lo que pueda ayudarte con gusto lo haré. Si necesitas profundizar en otros datos acá estoy. Atte Miguel. Sanluiseño y argentino.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 25, 2018)

maruct dijo:


> Jaja me parecía por las palabras que Heras de Brazil. Al principio creo que eras italiano ya que algunas parolas son de nostra cuna. Yo soy descendiente de tano. Jaja, que bien manejas el español yo nada de brasilero . Bueno amigazo un abrazo y en lo que pueda ayudarte con gusto lo haré. Si necesitas profundizar en otros datos acá estoy. Atte Miguel. Sanluiseño y argentino.



Bueno lo poco que se es totalmente autodidacta , nunca tuve clases de Españo en la escuela, solamente lo Ingles , lengua que NO me guta tanpoco.
Mi comezo fue en los años 80' con platicas via banda ciudadana (27Mhz o 11 Metros) con paises viziños (Argentina , Chile , Paraguai, Uruguai) , despues en meados de la decada de 90' estuve a trabajo por 2 meses en Guatemala (America Central) instalando un conplejo sistema de comunicacioes VHF Aeronauctico  en lo Aeropuerto "La Aurora".
En 2010 pude conocer ese maravilloso Foro , me inscribi por aca y hasta los dias de hoy participo con mucho gusto.
Despues por favor me informe lo conprimento de los cables coaxiales teflonados que hacen lo adaptador de inpedancia de entrada del transistor de potenzia.
!Gracias de antemano!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## wrossi25 (Ene 14, 2020)

FLOR EDGAR dijo:


> lineal m31 quema el mrf151g
> holas amigos del foro he leído bastante sobre los datos de ajuste de la potencia de 300w m31 o similar ,pero después de tanta información uno sigue sin saber por que siempre que llega un equipo las falla son diferentes y uno tiene que solucionar si o si claro que a lo argentino a los ponchazos ..yo soy nuevo en reparar transmisores hoy entro en mi taller un lineal de 300w m31 quemado los fusibles de entrada de líneas y los capacitores esos que van en paralelo (los azules )lo remplace , probe el mrf 151g quemado una de sus mitades se reeplazo las resistencias 2k2 2w y los 2 103 , una ves reeplazado todo desconecte el fusible de 10a lo enchufe en la serie con un foco de 200w medi voltje y tira unos 14v en vasio se controlo la protección funciona , una ves controlado teóricamente todo y cambiado los trimer de entrada y salida conecte un exitador 4 o 5 w baje el roe de entrada retocando los trimer al menos roe posible desconecte el roímetro controlando que todo este bien lo prendi arranco en 2,5 amper lo desnchufe y lo encufe a la línea de dos 220 v y barranco y bbun77777 se quemo el transistor que mala pata coas insolita ..... no se adonde eta mi error pregunto a lo que tienen mas experiencia pudes ser el electrolítico que me eta amndando alterna o el balun o el transformador si alguno le paso algo parecido le voy agradecer me brinde información y la solución .......disculpe por ser tan extenso es la primera v es que escribo.... ...


Hola, fijate que las dos resistencias que tenes en la  entrada a gate deben ser del orden de 220ohm y 2w. Vos pusiste 2k2. Ojo con eso porque te puede dañar el mosfet.


----------



## DJ T3 (Ene 14, 2020)

wrossi25 dijo:


> Hola, fijate que las dos resistencias que tenes en la  entrada a gate deben ser del orden de 220ohm y 2w. Vos pusiste 2k2. Ojo con eso porque te puede dañar el mosfet.



Estas respondiendo una consulta del *2014!!!*
Ademas lleva mas de un año sin actividad éste tema!!!


----------



## ricbevi (Ene 14, 2020)

De las resistencia que se habla es las de la realimentación negativa junto a los capacitores de 10nF que se usan para estabilizar la etapa ya que es muy propensa a auto oscilar debido a la configuración usada en el circuito.
Son de 4 en paralelo por transistor de 2K2 como esta indicado en el esquema de fábrica. No lleva ninguna R a GND de ningún valor ya que los G estan a ese potencial debido a los balunes de entrada ya que la etapa trabaja en clase C.


----------



## wrossi25 (Ene 14, 2020)

Hola, son 100 o dos de 220 ohm? En la entrada


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 14, 2020)

wrossi25 dijo:


> Hola, son 100 o dos de 220 ohm? En la entrada


Hola caro don wrossi25 , hasta onde se son dos resistores de 220R en paralelo perfazendo 100R.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## wrossi25 (Ene 19, 2020)

Hola, tengo una etapa vieja m31 y tiene 10 resistores de alimentación de 2200ohm en cada rama...
El capacitor variable de salida junto al stub de que capacidad es.. arco cuanto 403?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 19, 2020)

wrossi25 dijo:


> Hola, tengo una etapa vieja m31 y tiene 10 resistores de alimentación de 2200ohm en cada rama...
> El capacitor variable de salida junto al stub de que capacidad es.. arco cuanto 403?


Hola caro Don wrossi25 , mire aca : 403-PC Trimmer, Variable Compression Mica Capacitor, 8-45 pF, Type 40 series, B Package, PC Mount
!Suerte!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## maruct (Ene 19, 2020)

Hola soy Marcom. Seudónimo. He visto tres versiones de realimentación de este equipo. El condensador es siempre igual pero uno tiene cuatro resistencias en cada rama otro cinco y otro diez . Además te comento.un equipo que llegó a mi mesa . Envés de tener en los Gates dos resistencias en paralelo de 220 tenía dos de 2200 y funcionaba igual . Ja me pueden explicar.esto
Perdón con el comentario le faltó algo . Todas las resistencias en las tres variantes son de 2200


----------



## ricbevi (Ene 19, 2020)

Las realimentaciones(RC) son según como y cuanto quiere el diseñador que amplifique se puede usar la cantidad de R o el valor de capacitor diferentes pero la ganancia de la etapa cambiará de acuerdo a la realimentación lograda. 

A mayor realimentación menor ganancia y más estabilidad. Son valores que a veces se experimentan de acuerdo a distintas partidas de materiales/PCB se suele ajustar/variar.

En una fábrica "seria" y con proveedores confiables que mantienen las especificaciones de los materiales pedidos y diseños "bien probados antes de sacarlos a la calle" esto no es necesario pero en la industria local rara vez se da, siendo habitual los re-ajustes de valores.


----------



## DUKULA (Nov 30, 2020)

Hola buenos días, necesito consultarles una duda que tengo con mi transmisor M31 de 300W. Resulta que lo tengo conectado a una paragüita de 500W, el tema es que al equipo se lo regulo entre 7 y 7,5 Amp. , pero cuando tenemos días de mucho calor el transmisor baja a 6,5 Amp. mas o menos, y cuando el dia esta nublado y/o llueve, el amperímetro sube a 8 Amp. , me pueden decir si está bien que la potencia se maneje en éstos valores o estoy teniendo algun problema. Disculpen mi ignorancia pero estoy iniciándome en el tema transmisores. Gracias y espero su repuestas !


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 30, 2020)

DUKULA dijo:


> Hola buenos días, necesito consultarles una duda que tengo con mi transmisor M31 de 300W. Resulta que lo tengo conectado a una _*paragüita*_ de 500W, el tema es que al equipo se lo regulo entre 7 y 7,5 Amp. , pero cuando tenemos días de mucho calor el transmisor baja a 6,5 Amp. mas o menos, y cuando el dia esta nublado y/o llueve, el amperímetro sube a 8 Amp. , me pueden decir si está bien que la potencia se maneje en éstos valores o estoy teniendo algun problema. Disculpen mi ignorancia pero estoy iniciándome en el tema transmisores. Gracias y espero su repuestas !


Es muy normal que la transmisión en momentos previos a una tormenta mejore sensiblemente, así que sería lógico que aumente el consumo del lineal.
Exactamente lo opuesto ocurre en días secos  

¿ Que clase de antena es _*"Paragüita"*_ ?, ¿ Fotos ?


----------



## DUKULA (Nov 30, 2020)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Es muy normal que la transmisión en momentos previos a una tormenta mejore sensiblemente, así que sería lógico que aumente el consumo del lineal.
> Exactamente lo opuesto ocurre en días secos
> 
> ¿ Que clase de antena es _*"Paragüita"*_ ?, ¿ Fotos ?




	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Nov 30, 2020

Gracias por responder, me dejas un poco mas tranquilo. No le saqué fotos a la antena, ahora estoy en mi trabajo, pero cuando vuelva subo. Es una paragúita de la marca EIFFEL, me dijeron que son muy buenas( aclaro me dijeron), la verdad q se poco de antenas.  esta con un coaxial de 1/2 que tambien me recomendaron para no perder mucha potencia y son 30 mts de cable. Ahi te subi una foto de como estaba el amperimetro esta mañana.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 30, 2020)

DUKULA dijo:


> Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Nov 30, 2020
> 
> Gracias por responder, me dejas un poco mas tranquilo. No le saqué fotos a la antena, ahora estoy en mi trabajo, pero cuando vuelva subo. Es una paragúita de la marca EIFFEL, me dijeron que son muy buenas( aclaro me dijeron), la verdad q se poco de antenas.  esta con un coaxial de 1/2 que tambien me recomendaron para no perder mucha potencia y son 30 mts de cable. Ahi te subi una foto de como estaba el amperimetro esta mañana.


Al momento de realizar la instalación, ¿ Ajustaron ondas reflejadas (ROE) ?


----------



## DUKULA (Nov 30, 2020)

Y... El tecnico hizo la corrección del transmisor, según él tenia ROE el equipo y no la antena y de acuerdo a eso lo dejó calibrado entre 7 y 7,5 amper.


----------



## maruct (Nov 30, 2020)

Hola dukula. Te comento respecto de tu problema con la ringo . Debe haber otro problema como ser conectores sin sellar al que le entró agua y se sulfato . Buje aislador de la ringo que debe ser de teflón y no crillon . Y ajuste inadecuado de aro regulador en cuanto a su apriete de tornillo de fijación . Un problema muy típico es que la unión del aro con todos los tornillos se sulfatan , color blanco , y falla . Hay que sacar todos los tornillos y conectores y limpiar todo o cbiar tornillos que deben ser de broce y se termina el problema , no varía más .bueno eso es todo un abrazo amigo espero solucione


----------



## DUKULA (Nov 30, 2020)

maruct dijo:


> Hola dukula. Te comento respecto de tu problema con la ringo . Debe haber otro problema como ser conectores sin sellar al que le entró agua y se sulfato . Buje aislador de la ringo que debe ser de teflón y no crillon . Y ajuste inadecuado de aro regulador en cuanto a su apriete de tornillo de fijación . Un problema muy típico es que la unión del aro con todos los tornillos se sulfatan , color blanco , y falla . Hay que sacar todos los tornillos y conectores y limpiar todo o cbiar tornillos que deben ser de broce y se termina el problema , no varía más .bueno eso es todo un abrazo amigo espero solucione


Hola amigo, la antena en nueva, la compre hace 2 meses, los tornillos por ahora no están sulfatados pero ya voy a cambiar x los de bronce. El tecnico me dijo que no toque el aro de la antena, es más que lo deje centrado y la aguja que sale del centro del conector lo ponga a la mitad del aro. Me recomendó poner Fastix en la parte del conector de antena donde esta la tuerca que sujeta la aguja, y en el conector del cable le ponga cinta (que no recuerdo su nombre) que sirve para proteger el interior del cable la de las lluvias.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 30, 2020)

DUKULA dijo:


> Y... El tecnico hizo la corrección del transmisor, según él tenia ROE el equipo y no la antena y de acuerdo a eso lo dejó calibrado entre 7 y 7,5 amper.


Hola a todos , pura tonteria lo que fue aclarado arriba.
La denominación de ROE significa cuanta potenzia es reflejada al transmissor .
La antena por su ves debe transformar la potenzia de RF en ondas de radio (ondas electromagnecticas) , cuando la antena NO estas bien ayustada a la frequenzia de trabajo o quizaz lo cable coaxial mas su conectores no estan buenos ese efecto indesejable tanbien acontece.


----------



## DUKULA (Nov 30, 2020)

AHH por cierto me estaba olvidando de otro problema mas que se me sumó. Resulta que tengo un porton electrico del garage, el tema es que cuando funciona el transmisor (probe apagando el transmisor y el porton funciona perfecto), me bloquea la transmision del control remoto que da la orden para que el porton abra o cierre.  Que es lo que se puede hacer en ese caso.


----------



## maruct (Nov 30, 2020)

Hola faltó hacer una pregunta. La antena es nueva o usada . Y con cuánta potencia está . Ese problema se presenta si es usada y estubo mucho tiempo a la intemperie . Si es nueva solo depende del buen armado .  Para FM esa antena debe traer plano de tierra que es la cruz de caño acostada d bajo de la ringo. Otro detalle es que si el cable no es cellflex se debe tener precaución de que la malla quede bien apretada ya que el mucha potencia puede presentar problema y se debe sellar la totalidad del cuerpo de los conectores con cinta d bajo y con fastix arriva donde sale el regulador


----------



## J2C (Nov 30, 2020)

DUKULA dijo:


> Y... El tecnico hizo la corrección del transmisor, según él tenia ROE el equipo y no la antena y de acuerdo a eso lo dejó calibrado entre 7 y 7,5 amper.


DUKULA los equipos NUNCA tienen ROE, la ROE se genera por desdaptaciones tanto en la linea de transmisión y sus conectores incluyendo a la antena tal como te dicen los colegas Daniel Lopes y Maruct



DUKULA dijo:


> AHH por cierto me estaba olvidando de otro problema mas que se me sumó. Resulta que tengo un porton electrico del garage, el tema es que cuando funciona el transmisor (probe apagando el transmisor y el porton funciona perfecto), me bloquea la transmision del control remoto que da la orden para que el porton abra o cierre.  Que es lo que se puede hacer en ese caso.


Ahi te da una pauta que el transmisor FM esta irradiando espureas las cuales por la proximidad al receptor del automatico del porton electrico lo bloquean (saturan) y no llega a recibir la señal del control remoto.

Saludos, JUanKa.-


----------



## maruct (Nov 30, 2020)

Si es vieja la antena aunque se vea normal desde afuera si o si hay que sacar tornillos y tuercas del conector para limpiar todo . No hay que mover de lugar el ajuste sobre el aro o si no marcar de ambos lados con un fibron

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Nov 30, 2020

El equipo de ajusta con carga fantasma . Solo se puede retocar el trimer de salida si lo tiene para regular potencia. En caso de potencia de 300  con mrf151g . Pero la ringo se ajusta a máximo 1 o 2 % de roe osea 1:1,2


----------



## DUKULA (Nov 30, 2020)

maruct dijo:


> Si es vieja la antena aunque se vea normal desde afuera si o si hay que sacar tornillos y tuercas del conector para limpiar todo . No hay que mover de lugar el ajuste sobre el aro o si no marcar de ambos lados con un fibron
> 
> Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Nov 30, 2020
> 
> El equipo de ajusta con carga fantasma . Solo se puede retocar el trimer de salida si lo tiene para regular potencia. En caso de potencia de 300  con mrf151g . Pero la ringo se ajusta a máximo 1 o 2 % de roe osea 1:1,2


La antena en nueva, la compre hace 2 meses


----------



## maruct (Nov 30, 2020)

Ese problema de bloqueo de aparatos puede ocurrir por. Dos posibles defectos .
Uno. Autooscilacion de alguna etapa por mal ajuste . Excesivo carga de potencia en algunas etapas del amplificador . O ausencia o mal condición de filtros . Normalmente los equipos de FM deben usar un filtro fuerte a la salida de antena . Un filtro pasabajos o pasa banda . Un detalle me podés decir que marca es el equipo o cómo está formado.


----------



## DUKULA (Nov 30, 2020)

maruct dijo:


> Ese problema de bloqueo de aparatos puede ocurrir por. Dos posibles defectos .
> Uno. Autooscilacion de alguna etapa por mal ajuste . Excesivo carga de potencia en algunas etapas del amplificador . O ausencia o mal condición de filtros . Normalmente los equipos de FM deben usar un filtro fuerte a la salida de antena . Un filtro pasabajos o pasa banda . Un detalle me podés decir que marca es el equipo o cómo está formado.


Es un M31, compuesto por el exitador y la potencia de 300w sin procesador y sin codificador estereo, tengo el filtro armonicas, que lo puse siendo este que me hace bajar a 6 amper y bloquea totalmente la activacion del porton electrico, en cambio cuando saco el filtro el amper sube y el porton electrico funciona pero tengo que poner el control remoto a la par del receptor.


----------



## maruct (Nov 30, 2020)

Amigo dukula . Espero estar enviando bien los mensajes ya que en esto soy muy novato y puedo meter la pata

Bueno un detalle importantísimo que debes tener en cuenta es.: Si el equipo está formado por exitador y potencia acoplados por un Coaxil  se debe ajustar si o si de la siguiente manera
Primero ajustar exitador en condiciones de máxima potencia colocado sobre una carga fantasma.
Luego bajar desde fuente la alimentación hasta lograr el valor de potencia de exitacion correspondiente por ejemplo para un MRF 151g son 7 watt máximo 8 watt. Luego acoplar la potencia con el cable que entrega exitacion el roe metro y un adaptador o cable lo más corto posible y con potencia apagada ajustar el roe entre los dos módulos moviendo trimer del centro y el de entrada alternadamente hasta lograr bajar el roe lo más que se pueda. Mover uno y otro .cuando se logró la máxima repuesta . Bajar un poco el trimer de salida de la potencia y con carga fantasma colocada y encender potencia , seguramente el amperímetro vs a acusar corriente . Si pasa de 8 apagar de inmediato y abrir más trimer de salida.y arrancar de nuevo.y se comienza a ajustar el trimer del centro y seguidamente el de entrada logrando de manera muy despacio bajar roe que seguramente luego d e varias movidas llegará a caro o casi. 
Finalmente retocar trimer de salida pero la potencia cerrándolo hasta lograr 7 o 7, 5 amperes y el equipo no se debe tocar más. 
La ringo NO SE BEBE AJUSTAR CON LA POTEMCIA. solo se hace con el exitador . En baja o alta potencia , pero en baja da buen resultado 
Bueno eso es todo suerte un abrazo . Cuida el MRF por qué sale acá en Argentina 11000 y son unos 120 dólares

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Nov 30, 2020

Ha exelente equipo . Cuidado de no poner el filtro al revés . El filtro bueno es un cajón de aluminio de una 30 cm de largo por 100 o 120 mm de alto y profundidad .
Es de 60 dB de atenuación pero debe estar a la frecuencia . Si no puede ocurrir que modifique en demasía la potencia y corriente y producir también roe por dasadaptacion  .
El ejuste correcto de todo es fundamental y si así lo es seguramente no vas a tener ningún problema de espurias . Solo puede salir una gran segunda armónica por qué es inevitable si no tenes buen filtro de salida . 
El único problema que puede causar está armónica es que se bata con otra señal y aparezca un armónico resultante arriva de otra emisora . 
Si tenés otra Serca decime la frecuencia que sale y te cálculo o te oriento como calcular la interferencia .

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Nov 30, 2020

Fotos de exit con roe metro y potencia.


----------



## ricbevi (Nov 30, 2020)

A ver...algo de todo lo que he leído hasta el momento....

La indicación relativa de corriente consumida por el transistor de salida puede variara dependiendo de muchos factores y uno de ellos puede ser la humedad/lluvia.

La ringo/paragüitas es la antena mas "básica" que se le puede poner a cualquier equipo de ese tipo.

Los filtros pasa bajos que conozco son celdas simétricas o en L o PI(o combinaciones de ellas) diseñados para la misma impedancia de entrada que de salida por lo que no tiene entrada o salida ya que cualquiera puede actuar en cualquiera de esa función.

La segunda armónica(en realidad todas las pares) de la potencia de los equipos M31 esta atenuada mediante el filtro de 1/4 de onda que se aprecia en la imagen y que trate de seguir con una lineal roja.



De los armónicos impares se ocupa el pasa bajos de salida.

Los receptores de los portones son regenerativos por lo que captan cualquier cosa que emita cerca con potencia por lo que creo que no encontraras mucha solución al respecto si le transmitís en la cercanía con 300W en frecuencias de VHF.

No me gusta opinar de los dichos de nadie pero como te han comentado, la ROE se produce cuando conectas un equipo a una antena mediante una lineal de transmisión y es la antena la que se debe ajustar/adaptar a los requerimientos del equipo emisor. El equipo se ajusta con instrumental acorde en un banco de trabajos y no se toca.

Trata (de ser posible) de colocar el pasa bajos con un macho-macho PL259 a la salida del equipo o con una manguera a un múltiplo o múltiplo par de media onda a la frecuencia de la emisora de cable coaxil flexible(RG213 por ejemplo). Si no sabes como se hace, avisas.


----------



## DUKULA (Dic 1, 2020)

maruct dijo:


> Amigo dukula . Espero estar enviando bien los mensajes ya que en esto soy muy novato y puedo meter la pata
> 
> Bueno un detalle importantísimo que debes tener en cuenta es.: Si el equipo está formado por exitador y potencia acoplados por un Coaxil  se debe ajustar si o si de la siguiente manera
> Primero ajustar exitador en condiciones de máxima potencia colocado sobre una carga fantasma.
> ...


La emisora que llego a escuchar es la  98.9 y la 99.7, y mi transmisor esta en el 99.3. Un dato a tener en cuenta, antes a una cuadra de la antena mi radio interferia a la 98.9, ahora mi radio la interfiere a media cuadra de la antena-.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Dic 1, 2020



ricbevi dijo:


> A ver...algo de todo lo que he leído hasta el momento....
> 
> La indicación relativa de corriente consumida por el transistor de salida puede variara dependiendo de muchos factores y uno de ellos puede ser la humedad/lluvia.
> 
> ...


Hola estimado, te comento que antes de que el tecnico lo haya "corregido"(criterio de el  estaba fuera de calibracion), el porton electrico funcionaba a la perfeccion pero despues de eso, comenzo a tener ese drama. 
tengo el rg213 de unos 30cm aprox que a ese lo conecto a la salida del transmisor y a la entrada del filtro y resulta que el porton deja de funcionar, cuando en realidad deberia solucionar el problema.


----------



## maruct (Dic 1, 2020)

Hola cómo va. Mira para conocer la frecuencia resultante del batido que se produce con la segunda armónica de tu equipo , que pueda salir al aire se calcula así .
Tu frecuencia fundamental es 99.3. la segunda armónica más jodida es el doble osea 198.6.
A ese valor le restas cualquier emisora , principalmente las de cercanía y te darán el valor resultante de la frecuencia generada. Es así que veo que si restas 99.7 da resultante 98.9 y si restas la  98.9 te da 99.7 . Es una casualidad que amarga ya que seguramente en un determinado perímetro de irradiación seguro debes estar impidiendo la entrada de alguna de las dos . Eso va a depender de la potencia que se emite.
Por esa razón es muy importante ajustar y filtrar el equipo para evitar salidas de armónicos .

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Dic 1, 2020

En cuanto al bloqueo del control del portón seguramente se produce un spurio en alguna etapa del equipo. Hay que tener cuidado con la ganancia que se le da a cada etapa o transistor ya que si lo pasas de régimen empiesa a producir defectos que se traducen en frecuencias spurias . Un problema un tanto peligroso es que comience a producir autooscilacion y ese defecto es letal . Hay veces que es preferible darle menos ganancia de potencia y no más ya que puede ocurrir que el vatimetro te de un valor de potencia buenísima pero no es la señal fundamental es la suma de un monton de señales armónicas y spurias que solo consumen energía y molestan la emisión del propio equipo .

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Dic 1, 2020

Una manera de verificar spurias es sintonizar las otras emisoras debajo de tu torre . Si ves que no aparecen o están sucias . Proba apagar el transistor y si se desaparece , el sistema está mal , hay que ajustar o reparar . Un poco de roe en una antena puede molestar mucho a determinados sectores . Muchas veces los spurias caen fuera de otra señal en uso y pasan  desapercibidas .

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Dic 1, 2020

El cable 213 desde el equipo al filtro está bien . No es muy problemático si no es la longitud justa . El filtro si debe estar bien ajustado en cada etapa ya que cada sección se ajusta a una frecuencia determinada de filtrado y se equilibran entre sí en cuanto a impedancias . Si das vuelta el filtro entrada y salida puede ocurrir que la última etapa afecte el equipo al invertirlo ya que se está posiblemente alterando la impedancia .


----------



## DUKULA (Dic 1, 2020)

maruct dijo:


> Hola cómo va. Mira para conocer la frecuencia resultante del batido que se produce con la segunda armónica de tu equipo , que pueda salir al aire se calcula así .
> Tu frecuencia fundamental es 99.3. la segunda armónica más jodida es el doble osea 198.6.
> A ese valor le restas cualquier emisora , principalmente las de cercanía y te darán el valor resultante de la frecuencia generada. Es así que veo que si restas 99.7 da resultante 98.9 y si restas la  98.9 te da 99.7 . Es una casualidad que amarga ya que seguramente en un determinado perímetro de irradiación seguro debes estar impidiendo la entrada de alguna de las dos . Eso va a depender de la potencia que se emite.
> Por esa razón es muy importante ajustar y filtrar el equipo para evitar salidas de armónicos .
> ...


Bueno, ya voy a tener que poner a ver todo eso, porque la verdad que el tecnico que lo vio no me dejo muy convencido, xq segun él, el equipo estaba mal calibrado por la gente de M31. Para tendré que comprar un Roimetro para hacer todo eso yo!


----------



## ricbevi (Dic 1, 2020)

La manguera que conecta al pasa bajos debe tener un metro( 150/99.3 = 1.5 metros y el FV del RG213 común es 0.66....1.5 x 0.66 = 0.99 metros) para tú frecuencia(99.3MHz) de cable RG213 con dieléctrico común(no foam).

Es importante porque la media onda eléctrica repite la impedancia de lo que hay a la entrada y si el equipo esta ajustado como corresponde vera reflejado lo que le conectas en la punta(el pasa bajos que también debería estar ajustado con instrumental).

Tú mismo dices que antes de que el técnico tocara el ajuste( según su criterio estaba desajustado), no interfería!.

Es mas fácil(cómodo) tocar uno o varios trimer de ajuste que subirse a la punta de la antena irradiante y ajustar/adaptar esta ultima como corresponde.

El equipo no lo ajustas con un roimetro nada mas...consulta con alguien con experiencia e instrumental o mándalo a fabrica para que te lo ajusten como corresponde. El TR de salida del amplificador sale unos cuantos pesos!.


----------



## DUKULA (Dic 1, 2020)

ricbevi dijo:


> La manguera que conecta al pasa bajos debe tener un metro( 150/99.3 = 1.5 metros y el FV del RG213 común es 0.66 1.5 x 0.66 = 0.99 metros) para tú frecuencia(99.3MHz) de cable RG213 con dieléctrico común(no foam).
> 
> Es importante porque la media onda eléctrica repite la impedancia de lo que hay a la entrada y si el equipo esta ajustado como corresponde vera reflejado lo que le conectas en la punta(el pasa bajos que también debería estar ajustado con instrumental).
> 
> ...


Mahh que tema!!!! todo un lio!!! les cuento la historia del transmisor. Lo compre usado, el dueño anterior me dijo que estaba perfecto, pero yo ante la duda porque la cara del viejo dueño lo delataba de que le habia metido mano, entonces antes de hacerlo funcionar lo mande a M31 en Bs As. con el filtro, ellos lo calibraron y me lo enviaron. Luego yo lo puse a funcionar, calibre la paragüita y le hice corregi la aguja del aro de la antena para que levante a 7.5 el amp. EL M31 funciono bien hasta que empezo a hacer mucho calor en la provincia de catamarca, el amperimetro bajo a 6 luego vino un dia de lluvia y se fue a 8 el amperimetro, entonces llame a los de M31, me dijeron que era roe de la antena, por eso llame a un tecnico y ahi él me dice que el equipo estaba mal calibrado por parte de M31. Bueno la cuestion que el corrijio unos trimers de los modulos y me dijo que ahi estaba bien y que las variaciones del amperimetro se debia a que me faltaba proteger llos conectores de la antena con cinta especial para la lluvia. El tipo se fue, quedo funcionando y todos felices. pasaron tres horas mas o menos me quiero ir a guardar el vehiculo y oh grata sorpresa el porton no abria con el control remoto, me tuve que poner a la par de la antena del porton y de esa forma abrio!! 
Después de ahi empece con ese drama. En fin no se que hacer! ja


----------



## maruct (Dic 1, 2020)

No, me parece muy extraño que si el equipo lo calibro gente deM31 este mal. Enrique que es uno de los técnicos de la empresa , creo es ingeniero. Es muy serio . Yo hace años que trabajo en equipos de esa firma y te aseguro que son exelentes . Alguna ves presentaron algún detalle pero  nada criticable . Este muchacho seguramente le puede faltar experiencia en algunas cosas y comete errores . Yo te sugiero que primero ajuste el equipo alguien que tenga carga fantasma y experiencia . Para que siga la secuencia que te comenté anteriormente . Si realizan este procedimiento te aseguro que va salir bien. 
Luego la antena si tenés un watt roe si aceptas yo te sugiero cómo ajustarla correctamente .


----------



## DUKULA (Dic 1, 2020)

maruct dijo:


> No, me parece muy extraño que si el equipo lo calibro gente deM31 este mal. Enrique que es uno de los técnicos de la empresa , creo es ingeniero. Es muy serio . Yo hace años que trabajo en equipos de esa firma y te aseguro que son exelentes . Alguna ves presentaron algún detalle pero  nada criticable . Este muchacho seguramente le puede faltar experiencia en algunas cosas y comete errores . Yo te sugiero que primero ajuste el equipo alguien que tenga carga fantasma y experiencia . Para que siga la secuencia que te comenté anteriormente . Si realizan este procedimiento te aseguro que va salir bien.
> Luego la antena si tenés un watt roe si aceptas yo te sugiero cómo ajustarla correctamente .


Perfecto, en cuanto tenga las cosas voy a estar molestando de nuevo para que me brinden ayuda. Si no molesta


----------



## Andrxx (Dic 1, 2020)

El problema del portón puede ser, o una espuria del transmisor cae en la frecuencia de recepción del portón o bien una potencia tan elevada provoca un bloqueo del receptor del portón. Eso hay que comprobarlo con un analizador de espectro. Hasta con un buen SDR se puede hacer esta comprobación para verificar si hay interferencia.

Sobre la antena, los conectores deben de estar bien encintados (en España yo uso cinta vulcanizante de electricista) y en perfecto estado ya que la lluvia puede provocar problemas y hacer que la ROE suba. Además, el cable debe de ser de buena calidad y los conectores deben de estar en perfecto estado como ya he dicho. Aconsejo cable celflex para esas potencias o RG-213 si este primero es dificil de conseguir.


----------



## DUKULA (Dic 1, 2020)

Andrxx dijo:


> El problema del portón puede ser, o una espuria del transmisor cae en la frecuencia de recepción del portón o bien una potencia tan elevada provoca un bloqueo del receptor del portón. Eso hay que comprobarlo con un analizador de espectro. Hasta con un buen SDR se puede hacer esta comprobación para verificar si hay interferencia.
> 
> Sobre la antena, los conectores deben de estar bien encintados (en España yo uso cinta vulcanizante de electricista) y en perfecto estado ya que la lluvia puede provocar problemas y hacer que la ROE suba. Además, el cable debe de ser de buena calidad y los conectores deben de estar en perfecto estado como ya he dicho. Aconsejo cable celflex para esas potencias o RG-213 si este primero es dificil de conseguir.


en cuanto al cable tengo un celflex que es de 1/2"  de  30 mts. a los conectores de la antena los tengo con la cinta vulcanizante.


----------



## ricbevi (Dic 1, 2020)

DUKULA dijo:


> Mahh que tema!!!! todo un lio!!! les cuento la historia del transmisor. Lo compre usado, el dueño anterior me dijo que estaba perfecto, pero yo ante la duda porque la cara del viejo dueño lo delataba de que le habia metido mano, entonces antes de hacerlo funcionar lo mande a M31 en Bs As. con el filtro, ellos lo calibraron y me lo enviaron. Luego yo lo puse a funcionar, calibre la paragüita y le hice corregi la aguja del aro de la antena para que levante a 7.5 el amp. EL M31 funciono bien hasta que empezo a hacer mucho calor en la provincia de catamarca, el amperimetro bajo a 6 luego vino un dia de lluvia y se fue a 8 el amperimetro, entonces llame a los de M31, me dijeron que era roe de la antena, por eso llame a un tecnico y ahi él me dice que el equipo estaba mal calibrado por parte de M31. Bueno la cuestion que el corrijio unos trimers de los modulos y me dijo que ahi estaba bien y que las variaciones del amperimetro se debia a que me faltaba proteger llos conectores de la antena con cinta especial para la lluvia. El tipo se fue, quedo funcionando y todos felices. pasaron tres horas mas o menos me quiero ir a guardar el vehiculo y oh grata sorpresa el porton no abria con el control remoto, me tuve que poner a la par de la antena del porton y de esa forma abrio!!
> Después de ahi empece con ese drama. En fin no se que hacer! ja


Bueno ahora cierran las cosas...ya di mi opinión de lo que debes hacer, tú decides.

La desadaptación se debe corregir o en base de la antena o en la entrada de la lineal de transmisión ya que se parte de la premisa que se ajusto el emisor a lo estándar de 50ohms como se hace por norma.

Una desadaptación leve en sí no es problemática ya que una ROE de 1:1,5(75ohms en una linea de 50ohms por ejemplo) solo produce unas perdidas de alrededor del 4%, si no el comportamiento que tiene la etapa de salida del emisor cuando ella esta presente.

Suerte.


----------



## Jotta2020 (Ene 13, 2021)

Hola amigo tal vez sea tarde para mi repuesta pero el problema está en el medidor Walmart yo tengo uno y en la escala de 500w me hace lo mismo en la de 1500w se puede acercar más a la medición pero no es exacta prueba otro watimetro y verás la diferencia .


----------



## DUKULA (May 10, 2021)

HOla de nuevo. Despues de un tiempo vuelvo a molestar. ya tengo mi transmisor reparado y necesito saber con respeto a la calibracion de roe en la antena. Quiero saber si la calibracion se hace con la potencia o con el excitador.


----------



## maruct (May 10, 2021)

Hola amigo para ajustar antena siempre se usa el exitador.
El exitador viene ajustado a baja potencia pero lo ideal es levantar la potencia para hacer el ajuste .
Ahora bien debes tener mucho cuidado habiendo ajustado la roe de antena  recuerda retornar a la potencia adecuada de exitacion . Si no tienes watimetro para reajustar el exitador, no cambies nada ajusta la antena con el exitador en baja. Si te olvidas de bajarlo irseguramente quemaras el transistor de la potencia y es muy caro.
la ROE no debe quedar a más de 1:1,2 por qué las potencias no aceptan valores más alto y seguramente el detector de protección va cortar la transmisión.
Un detalle está modalidad está referida al ajuste de antena utilizando un equipo m31. Los exit m31 pueden alcanzar hasta 40w y en baja están en 7u8 watt . Un detalle CUANDO HAY FALLAS DE ROE POR AJUSTE INADECUADO DE ANTENA, NUNCA RETOCAR EL EQUIPO. siempre se ajusta la antena no el equipo. Ya que fue ajustado adecuadamente en fábrica. Muchos tienen la mala costumbre en ves de corregir la antena , retocan el equipo . Bueno no dudes en consultar cualquier cosa y si puedo ayudarte. Bien


----------



## DUKULA (May 10, 2021)

Gracias amigo Maruct, despues de tanto sacrificio pude hacer la compra de un watimetro asi que voy a hacer como me lo indicas. Despues de lo que me sucedio con el supuesto tecnico, preferi hacerlo yo y guiarme de las indicaciones que me dejan uds. Eternamente agradecido. Mil gracias!!!


----------



## maruct (May 10, 2021)

Hola me puedes decir que marca es el watimetro . Ese detalle es muy importante para sugerirte precauciones en el uso , ya que si es muy económico puede presentar errores en la lectura del sistema. Además ten en cuenta no reajustar el exitador colocado en la potencia , lo ideal es ajustarlo con una carga fantasma o en su defecto con la misma antena que halla quedado bien ajustada. Y es preferible un watt de exitacion de menos que no demás para no correr riesgos de sobre exitacion , la éxitacion máxima en ese equipo es 10 watt pero lo ideal es 8 o 7 . Yo siempre lo dejo a 7. Funciona perfectamente .
Otra sugerencia es tener en cuenta las condiciones de roe entre exit y potencia


----------



## DUKULA (May 10, 2021)

La marca es un DAIWA*,* lo venden en ML, al excitador no lo voy a tocar en absoluto *por*q*ue* ya vino calibrado por la gente de M31. Lo que tengo que corregir es la antena. No quiero perder los ajustes hecho*s* por ellos.


----------



## maruct (May 10, 2021)

Exelente compra. Nunca te atrevas a pasarlo de la potencia máxima que permite la escala. Por ningún motivo la referencia del máximo es la escala watt ff.


----------



## DUKULA (May 10, 2021)

Bueno, gracias por la recomendacion


----------



## maruct (May 11, 2021)

Hola duk buen día. Quede intrigado con un detalle que tipo de antena estás usando . Me interesa para comentarte detalles de ajuste en caso que no tengas experiencia en eso.


----------



## DUKULA (May 11, 2021)

Hola estimado. Gracias *por* interesarte, te cuento que tengo una antena Eiffel paragüita de 500 *W*. *A*yer hice la prueba como me indicaste, y en el roimetro me marco 6 *W* de potencia y una roe de 1.1 me parecio que estaba bien y no quise tocar la antena. No se cual sera tu opinion! Otra*,* en el Roimetro tiene un selector de AVG y PEP, que yo lo puse en PEP para que me de la medici*ó*n de roe. Est*á* bien as*í *? Porque en AVG las agujas se cruzaban en 2,5 mas o menos, y me parec*í*a extraña esa lectura ya que el excitador esta calibrado por la gente de M31.


----------



## ricbevi (May 11, 2021)

A ver... si el emisor ya fue calibrado con instrumental, la ROE proviene de la instalación(cable, conectores, antena). PEP es para medir la potencia del pico de envolvente de la modulación en AM/BLU, no tiene ningún uso útil en FM.

AVG es el promedio de la potencia de la portadora por lo que para todo efecto esa es la posición a usar para calibrar una antena.

El equipo *NO SE TOCA, *ahora le toca a la instalación lo de bajar la ROE(SWR).

Una vez que midas 1:1 con el procedimiento estándar para la medición, puedes forzar la sensibilidad al máximo del la función SET(si la tuviera) para retocar y bajar al máximo posible toda indicación de reflejada.

Esa aclaración es porque no recuerdo exactamente la operación del instrumento que tenes para medir y en algunos tiene esa posibilidad y como estas usando baja potencia, puede haber pequeñas variaciones cuando le coloques los 250/300W.

Saludos.

Ric.

PD: estuve viendo en ML y DAIWA hay el CN901 y no tiene ajuste de sensibilidad ya que es de doble aguja y viene calibrado de fabrica.


----------



## DUKULA (May 11, 2021)

Ok. Gracias por la repuesta. Entonces solo resta montar la antena y conectar la potencia para que salga funcionando al aire. De acuerdo a lo que me indicas, no será necesario poner el roimetro a la salida de la potencia que es de 300W para ver si hay variaciones? Tengo entendido que el Amperimetro de la potencia tiene que estar en 7amp. es asi?


----------



## ricbevi (May 11, 2021)

Lo debes colocar para medir como queda el sistema y después si quieres lo retiras.

El amperímetro es una medición relativa y generalmente anda entre 7 y 8,5 no existe una indicación de ese instrumento que sea la correcta por solo ella misma, si no vendría marcado en el propio instrumento como un punto de trabajo exacto.

Si se te descontrola la indicación cuando hay mucho viento o lluvia, prensa en cambiar la antena o el cable porque algo de ellos no esta al cien porciento.


----------



## maruct (May 11, 2021)

Hola cómo va. Bueno las antenas llamadas paragüitas pueden ser dos tipos .una es un caño vertical que en la parte inferior tiene una bobina de caño fino colocada sobre un aislador .y un alambre fino o una lámina de aluminio conecta el conector con una parte media de la bobina . Y abajo le colocan el plano de tierra que es una cruz de caño cuya longitud se ajusta a frecuencia .y de la misma manera el largo de la antena . No requiere otro ajuste más que mover el largo del caño de antena de a poquitos milímetros en más o en menos según disminuya roe. La otra es la Ringo que abajo tiene un aro grandecito de caño fino de unos 150 mm de diámetro . En esta se ajusta el bracito de ajuminio que viene del conector y apoya en el aro . Se va desplazando de a pocos milímetros en dirección que baja el roe . Si te pasas de largo comienza nuevamente a subir el roe .
En lo que respecta al watimetro no se usa en Pep eso es para otros tipos de equipos .
Ha olvide decirte que la Ringo también lleva plano de tierra osea la cruz de caño abajo cerca del aro .exactamente dónde tiene un agujero en el caño grueso y no se debe cbiar de pocicion ya sea para abajo o arriba .
Una cosa .acá en el foro se pueden insertar imágenes con la opcion adjuntar archivos ? Si puedes enviarme imágenes para distinguir datos o características de las cosas .


----------



## DUKULA (May 11, 2021)

Hola. Les cuento que hace un rato termine de hacer los ajustes de la antena con el roimetro. Les comento lo extraño que me sucede, resulta que con el roimetro conectado a la potencia me marca que estoy tirando 400w, que me parece raro ya que la potencia es de 300, ademas las agujas se cruzan en 2.2 mas o menos en swr y la aguja del amperimetro se va a 9amperes, cuando saco el roimetro y conecto la antena a la potencia, la aguja del amperimetro se pone en 7 amperes. No se por que se comportan asi. ahi paso el tipo de antena que tengo. Mañana sacaré fotos de como está montada la antena para que me digan si esta bien o no.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 11, 2021)

DUKULA dijo:


> Hola. Les cuento que hace un rato termine de hacer los ajustes de la antena con el roimetro. Les comento lo extraño que me sucede, resulta que con el roimetro conectado a la potencia me marca que estoy tirando 400w, que me parece raro ya que la potencia es de 300, ademas las agujas se cruzan en 2.2 mas o menos en swr y la aguja del amperimetro se va a 9amperes, cuando saco el roimetro y conecto la antena a la potencia, la aguja del amperimetro se pone en 7 amperes. No se por que se comportan asi. ahi paso el tipo de antena que tengo. Mañana sacaré fotos de como está montada la antena para que me digan si esta bien o no.


Hola a todos , caro Don DULUKA creo que tu Antena NO si queda realmente adaptada a los 50 Ohmios standart .
Te dijo eso porque cuando sacas lo medidor de potenzia seguramente hay un  cable de interligación entre lo Wattimetro y lo Lineal .
Si la curriente consumida por lo Lineal canbia con Wattimetro o sin Wattimetro eso indica que lo conprimento del cable coaxial  adicional canbia la inpedancia que el Lineal mira en su conector de salida de RF.
Te recomendo ayustar solamente la Antena con su cable en definitivo y con baja potenzia para lograr  minima ROE , despues puedes poner lo Lineal sin miedo.
Lo ayuste de tu Antena es canbiando al azar  lo conprimento de la cota "A" de modo a bajar la potenzia reflejada , y tanbien la posición del cable que conecta lo polo positivo del conector coaxial a lo aro de una espira que tiene su inicio conectado a lo plano de tierra o masa y su fin a la varilla irradiante !
!Suerte!


----------



## DUKULA (May 11, 2021)

Daniel, primeramente hice la calibracion de la antena con el excitador colocando el roimetro dandome una potencia de 6watts, y la roe estaba en 1.1 y despúes hice la conexión de la potencia y al hacerla funcionar inmediatamente me cortaba por swr. ¿ Se puede saber porque pasó eso?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 12, 2021)

DUKULA dijo:


> Daniel, primeramente hice la calibracion de la antena con el excitador colocando el roimetro dandome una potencia de 6watts, y la roe estaba en 1.1 y despúes hice la conexión de la potencia y al hacerla funcionar inmediatamente me cortaba por swr. ¿ Se puede saber porque pasó eso?


Huuuum , pode sener que con alta potenzia ( 250 o 300W) la "situación" en que si queda lo sistema irradiante ( conector + cable coaxial + antena) canbie si cuando conparado a baja potenzia (8W).
En ese caso te recomendo altamente a revisar detenidamente  la montagen de los dos conectores coaxiales , revisar lo cable coaxial si realmente si queda en buenas condiciones y por fin una revisión visual muy detenida de todas partes mecanicas de la antena que pueden quedarse sospechosas ( oxidación o sultatación ) partes no muy bien apretadas entre si ( unidas) etc........
Y por urtimo sobra la sensibilidad del ayuste de protección del Lineal que puede quedarse muy "nervioso" o sea muy sensible a punto de saltar mismo con una ROE aceptable ( menor que 1:1,5) .
En ese caso debes enbiar lo Transmissor ( excitador + Lineal) directamente a la fabrica para que lo calibre adecuadamente .
!Suerte!


----------



## ricbevi (May 12, 2021)

El "chicote o manguera" que interconecta al emisor-watímetro debe tener entre los bordes externos(donde aparece el pin central) de los conectores PL259 macho, 1 metro para la frecuencia de 99.3Mhz si esta echo con cable coaxil RG213 con aislación de PVC(no foam).

Si le colocas cualquier otra medida y no coincide con la media longitud de onda eléctrica(repetidor de impedancia) para la frecuencia usada, puede dar ese tipo de fallos que se minimizan utilizando dicha medida.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 12, 2021)

ricbevi dijo:


> El "chicote o manguera" que interconecta al emisor-watímetro debe tener entre los bordes externos(donde aparece el pin central) de los conectores PL259 macho, 1 metro para la frecuencia de 99.3Mhz si esta echo con cable coaxil RG213 con aislación de PVC(no foam).
> 
> Si le colocas cualquier otra medida y no coincide con la media longitud de onda eléctrica(repetidor de impedancia) para la frecuencia usada, puede dar ese tipo de fallos que se minimizan utilizando dicha medida.


!Bueno , cuando una Antena si queda realmente adaptada a 50 Ohmios standart lo conprimento final  del cable coaxial NO interfere en la medida de la ROE cuando ese cable de bajada  es realmente de 50 Ohmios !
Cuando una Antena si queda "adaptada mas o menos" lo conprimento del cable coaxial SI puede canbiar la ROE en su punta (donde es conectado a lo transmissor) tanto para una buena medida cuanto a una mala medida , eso dependendo ezactamente de cuanto es ese conprimento final.
Una buena practica es sienpre enpleyar un cable coaxial con un conprimento fisico de multiplos PARES de 1/2 onda de la frequenzia utilizada , asi garantizamos que la inpedancia de la Antena sea realmente reflejada en lo otro estremo ( lo conector macho ).
No pudemos olvidar de adicionar lo factor de velocidad (F.V.) del cable que canbia dependendo de su dielectrico enpleyado en su construción ( PVC , Foam , Teflon ) .
Lo calculo de 1/2 onda es hecho dibidindo la velocidad de la Luz por la frequenzia de operación , osea 300/F (MHz).
Lo resultado es dibidido por dos y despues multiplicado por lo factor de velocidad del cable enpleyado , no caso de PCV ese es : 0,66 .
Obtenido lo valor de 1/2 onda ya descontando lo factor de velocidad del cable debemos multiplicar sienpre por multiplos PARES hasta llegar a un valor de conprimento adecuado a la instalación final .
!Suerte!
!Saludos!


----------



## ricbevi (May 12, 2021)

Si la carga presentada es 50ohms resistivos y el cable coaxil es de dicha impedancia, las mediciones en cualquier lugar de este debería ser 1:1 sin importar la frecuencia/potencia en que se mida. El tema pasa cuando las cosas no son tan ideales y la impedancia no es resistiva pura y 50ohms que es donde entra los repetidores de impedancia usando longitudes de 1/2 onda.

Para obviar eso sugerí el uso de un cable repetidor de impedancia ya que [(300/99.3)/2] x 0.66 da aproximadamente 1metro( 0,9969788519637462m) con lo cual nos aseguramos que el watímetro medidor/transmisor se encuentra con la misma impedancia que se presentara cuando este se quite del sistema.

La mejor prueba de que el cable y conectores esta bien es colocarle en el extremo donde va la antena una carga fantasma de 50ohms y independientemente de la medida/longitud/potencia/frecuencia de este debe medir la SWR en el otro extremo de 1:1, si difiera, algo no esta bien.

Como esa antena tiene una bobina con derivación en la base para adaptar la impedancia en el punto de alimentación se debe encontrar el punto de 1:1 de forma fácil y sencilla cuando se ha colocado perfectamente la longitud del irradiante en donde debe ir para la frecuencia usada según la tabulación( medida representada por A en la imagen subida).

Para aclarar... primero de coloca las medidas según la frecuencia a usar y una vez conectado todo al cable en el lugar que va, se procede en el otro extremo a hacer las mediciones, llevando la derivación en el lugar que se mide abajo el 1:1.


----------



## DUKULA (May 12, 2021)

Gracias RICBEVI, les cuento que al transmisor le tuve que hacer cambiar frecuencia, porque la 99.3 comenzaron a usarla ya que yo deje de transmitir por varios meses. Ahora estoy en el 102.7. No sabia que el cable que sale desde la potencia al roimetro tenia que tener una cierta longitud. Ahora como se la longitud que lleva ese cable para la frecuencia nueva? Yo estuve haciendo mediciones con un RG 213 de unos 30cm entre la potencia y el roimetro.


Daniel Lopes dijo:


> !Bueno , cuando una Antena si queda realmente adaptada a 50 Ohmios standart lo conprimento final  del cable coaxial NO interfere en la medida de la ROE cuando ese cable de bajada  es realmente de 50 Ohmios !
> Cuando una Antena si queda "adaptada mas o menos" lo conprimento del cable coaxial SI puede canbiar la ROE en su punta (donde es conectado a lo transmissor) tanto para una buena medida cuanto a una mala medida , eso dependendo ezactamente de cuanto es ese conprimento final.
> Una buena practica es sienpre enpleyar un cable coaxial con un conprimento fisico de multiplos PARES de 1/2 onda de la frequenzia utilizada , asi garantizamos que la inpedancia de la Antena sea realmente reflejada en lo otro estremo ( lo conector macho ).
> No pudemos olvidar de adicionar lo factor de velocidad (F.V.) del cable que canbia dependendo de su dielectrico enpleyado en su construción ( PVC , Foam , Teflon ) .
> ...


Me cuesta entender algunas palabras. como ser conprimento


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 12, 2021)

DUKULA dijo:


> Ahora como se la longitud que lleva ese cable para la frecuencia nueva?





ricbevi dijo:


> Para obviar eso sugerí el uso de un cable repetidor de impedancia ya que *[(300/99.3)/2] x 0.66* da aproximadamente 1metro( 0,9969788519637462m) con lo cual nos aseguramos que el watímetro medidor/transmisor se encuentra con la misma impedancia que se presentara cuando este se quite del sistema.


Cambiá el 99.3 por el 102.7


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 12, 2021)

DUKULA dijo:


> Me cuesta entender algunas palabras. como ser conprimento


Conprimento es lo mismo que largo o longitud.
!Saludos!


----------



## DUKULA (May 12, 2021)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Cambiá el 99.3 por el 102.7


ok. Bueno gracias!!! Es todo una ciencia esto.ja. Nunca me imagine que tenga tantas cosas para montar una emisora. Lo bueno es que me gusta y me interesa conocer de este tema y con la ayuda de uds. voy aprendiendo.


Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Conprimento es lo mismo que largo o longitud.
> !Saludos!


Perfecto. Ahora si ya entendi. Gracias


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 12, 2021)

DUKULA dijo:


> " No sabia que el cable que sale desde la potencia al roimetro tenia que tener una cierta longitud."


Puedes enpleyar un adaptador conocido como Adaptador "I UHF Macho" que es dos conectores UHF macho unidos entre si.
!Suerte!


----------



## DUKULA (May 12, 2021)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Puedes enpleyar un adaptador conocido como Adaptador "I UHF Macho" que es dos conectores UHF macho unidos entre si.
> !Suerte!


con eso reemplazo al cable que va entre la potencia y el roimetro?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 12, 2021)

DUKULA dijo:


> con eso reemplazo al cable que va entre la potencia y el roimetro?


SI !
Asi no precisa si preocupar con la lonjitud del cable .


----------



## maruct (May 12, 2021)

*H*ola como va, renegando. *B*ueno*,* la longitud del cable influye pòr consiguiente m31 sugiere comprobar el sistema utilizando unos chicotes de cable de diferente medidas , por supuesto c*o*n conectores para lograr el mejor ajuste. *L*ogicamente cuando hay desad*a*ptación de imp*e*dancia la potencia medida sube por que el roemetro mide todo. 
*P*ero de todas maneras te doy una idea de como hacer que la linea de bajada sea correcta.
*B*ueno divide 300/ la frecuencia en megas por ejemplo 98.1 luego divide por cuatro para obtener un cuarto de onda. *L*uego multiplica por 0,66 si es cable 213 o simil. y ese valor multiplicalo por cualquier numero impar que se aproxime a la longitud del cable que usas y corta en ex*c*edente y coloca el conector*,* esa longitud se denomina linea aperiodica. y es la ideal.
*O*tro tipo es la linea resonante que s*e* o*b*tiene en ve*z* de multiplicar por impar lo haces por par. *P*ero lo mejor es linea aperiodica. *R*ecuerda sumar el chicote que une el filtro. *E*l roe final debe indicar en lo posible como máximo 1:1,2. es decir el  segundo espacio desde el 0. *L*a corriente de la potencia debe ser 7 o 7,5 en casos puede llegar a 8 pero es peligroso. *C*on 7,5 debe andar perfecto y si est*á* rindiendo bien estar*á* en los 300 *W*.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 12, 2021)

maruct dijo:


> *H*ola como va, renegando. *B*ueno*,* la longitud del cable influye pòr consiguiente m31 sugiere comprobar el sistema utilizando unos chicotes de cable de diferente medidas , por supuesto c*o*n conectores para lograr el mejor ajuste. *L*ogicamente cuando hay desad*a*ptación de imp*e*dancia la potencia medida sube por que el roemetro mide todo.
> *P*ero de todas maneras te doy una idea de como hacer que la linea de bajada sea correcta.
> *B*ueno divide 300/ la frecuencia en megas por ejemplo 98.1 luego divide por cuatro para obtener un cuarto de onda. *L*uego multiplica por 0,66 si es cable 213 o simil. y ese valor multiplicalo por cualquier numero impar que se aproxime a la longitud del cable que usas y corta en ex*c*edente y coloca el conector*,* esa longitud se denomina linea aperiodica. y es la ideal.
> *O*tro tipo es la linea resonante que s*e* o*b*tiene en ve*z* de multiplicar por impar lo haces por par. *P*ero lo mejor es linea aperiodica. *R*ecuerda sumar el chicote que une el filtro. *E*l roe final debe indicar en lo posible como máximo 1:1,2. es decir el  segundo espacio desde el 0. *L*a corriente de la potencia debe ser 7 o 7,5 en casos puede llegar a 8 pero es peligroso. *C*on 7,5 debe andar perfecto y si est*á* rindiendo bien estar*á* en los 300 *W*.


!Descurpe Don maruct , pero jo discordo en enpleyar multiplos de 1/4 de onda !
Enpleyase multiplos de 1/4 de onda cuando quieres adaptar una inpedancia que NO es los 50 Ohmios standart en 50 Ohmios de modo a sacar una ROE baja.
Lo uso de multiplos pares de 1/2 onda es cuando quieres espejar la inpedancia de la Antena transmissora en la otra punta del cable coaxial , asi ustedes NO nesecitas poner lo medidor de ROE directamente en la base de la Antena.
Puedes ayustar la Antena comodamente mirando los resultados en lo medidor de ROE sendo ese cercano a lo Trasmissor.
!Saludos!


----------



## maruct (May 12, 2021)

Hola, no comprendo las palabras del inicio del texto. Pero me parece que refiere a que utilizar cuartos par o impar es para adaptar impedancias , si básicamente esa es la función pero cuando uno corta un cable a valores equivalente a la frecuencia la línea se comporta mejor incluso al colocar el vatimetro roimetro puede medir con más exactitud . Y lo apropiado sería tbien usar entre el transmisor y el roemetro una medida de cable equivalente a la frecuencia . Muchos técnicos colocan un acoplador bien corto o un adaptador logrando que el instrumento lea más preciso . Ese tema lo tome de una antigua revista chasis . Y siempre tuve buenos resultados . Si en este tema usted considera ciertas discrepancias me gustaría que me explique su criterio ya sea para corregir el error conceptual o modificar la base del analisis. Siempre estamos a tiempo para corregir y consensuar ideas desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 12, 2021)

Ok , voy tentar esplicarme mejor : trechos de lonjitud de 1/4 de onda o su multiplos INPARES son enpleyados para si obtener adaptación de inpedancias de modo a lograr los 50 Ohmios padrón ( ROE = 1:1) cuando una Antena NO si queda adaptada perfectamente .
Trechos con lonjitude de 1/2 onda y su multiplos PARES son enpleyados cuando queremos que la inpedancia de la Antena transmissora sea reflejada a la otra punta del cable coaxial ( donde si conecta lo transmissor).
Asi con ese "artificio" pudemos ayustar la Antena transmissora sin tener que poner lo Roimetro directamente en la base de la Antena.
Lo Roimetro puede quedarse conectado directamente a la salida del transmissor.
!Saludos!


----------



## DUKULA (May 13, 2021)

maruct dijo:


> Hola cómo va. Bueno las antenas llamadas paragüitas pueden ser dos tipos .una es un caño vertical que en la parte inferior tiene una bobina de caño fino colocada sobre un aislador .y un alambre fino o una lámina de aluminio conecta el conector con una parte media de la bobina . Y abajo le colocan el plano de tierra que es una cruz de caño cuya longitud se ajusta a frecuencia .y de la misma manera el largo de la antena . No requiere otro ajuste más que mover el largo del caño de antena de a poquitos milímetros en más o en menos según disminuya roe. La otra es la Ringo que abajo tiene un aro grandecito de caño fino de unos 150 mm de diámetro . En esta se ajusta el bracito de ajuminio que viene del conector y apoya en el aro . Se va desplazando de a pocos milímetros en dirección que baja el roe . Si te pasas de largo comienza nuevamente a subir el roe .
> En lo que respecta al watimetro no se usa en Pep eso es para otros tipos de equipos .
> Ha olvide decirte que la Ringo también lleva plano de tierra osea la cruz de caño abajo cerca del aro .exactamente dónde tiene un agujero en el caño grueso y no se debe cbiar de pocicion ya sea para abajo o arriba .
> Una cosa .acá en el foro se pueden insertar imágenes con la opcion adjuntar archivos ? Si puedes enviarme imágenes para distinguir datos o características de las cosas .


Hola maruct. Ahí te paso fotos de la antena y como está montada.


----------



## maruct (May 13, 2021)

Hola cómo va. Si ahora interpretó el comentario . Si  si el sistema es impar es aperiodica y si es par es resonante es decir la antena refleja sobre la salida del transmisor. Los cuartos de onda se usan como transformador de los mpedancias es el caso de los arnés para enfasar los dipolos cuando se agrupan . Usando cable de 75 a cuartos impar de logitudes y en el caso de divisor de potencia dónde se ponen todos los dipolos en paralelo usan cable 50 y longitudes equivalentes a pares de media onda.u onda Completa. 
A pesar que aún discrepo de ciertos diseños en dónde los largos para los dipolos distantes y los más cercanos al divisor usan cables más largos y los cercanos más cortos pero siempre respetando la longitud de onda total . Que me gustaría analizar el tema con varias personas y que me puedan justificar operativamente esa modalidad de diseño.
Para el Amigo.dukula , esa antena es una Ringo con plano de tierra y si respetas las longitudes expresadas en la tablas con poco ajuste resultará satisfactorio el ajuste . Llega rápido a roe despreciable . Te puede ocurrir que notes insistencia a cubrir el ancho de banda más arriva de la frecuencia si el largo del caño es más corto de lo ideal y más ancho de banda para abajo de la frecuencia si el caño está más largo de lo ideal pero no le prestes demasiada atención a eso . Algo muy muy importante es sellar con silicona y cinta plástica o de goma todo el conector por arriva y por abajo para evitar la influencia del agua cuando llueva . Si entra agua al conector produce arco eléctrico y sulfatos que seguramente empiesa a producir roe . La Ringo duele tener la dificultad que entre el conector y la chapa de aluminio que lo sostiene es decir en la tuerca y rosca produce óxido de aluminio y sulfato que prácticamente no se ve y a poco de andar comienza a provocar roe y corta la transmisión . Por eso se debe limpiar muy bien y en lo posible sellarlo con silicona . Tipo fas---- y se evita el problema .
Ese cable es un cellflex de media . Me parece . Bueno otro detalle de la Ringo es .después de un tiempo en dónde se deteriora el tubo aislador de abajo se debe cbiar . Si se fabrica debe ser hecho con teflón y no con grilon por qué este último , si la potencia es alta se produce fuga y lo corta en dos .


----------



## DJ_Glenn (May 13, 2021)

Hay un detalle sobre esta antena, según experiencia práctica... Ajustarla "abajo" y luego "subirla", es una lotería. El ajuste debe ser en su lugar definitivo de instalación. Siempre me costo trabajo dejarlas a la pelusa.


----------



## maruct (May 14, 2021)

Hola Daniel . Buen día . Si esas antenas son muy jorobadas . Te cuento mi experiencia y me ha dado resultado . Yo tengo un caño estructural redondo de una pulgada y cuarto 6 mts. Lo instaló con tres riendas de cuerda plástica de manera tal que me permita correrlo de abajo y voltear . Procuro que al instalar este lejos de las estructuras. Y con mucha paciencia voy corriendo el acoplador del aro y marcando con un marcador cada posición hasta que logré un valor ideal de roe que por lo general logro 1:1,1 y al colocarla definitiva por ahora nunca me embromó. Siempre he tratado de usar un cable con el largo lo más próximo a la medida de la frecuencia y con equipos de 300 siempre anduvo bien.


----------



## DUKULA (Jun 21, 2021)

Hola de nuevo. Ja. Otra vez vuelvo a sus sabiadurias, ya que en el dia de hoy estuve haciendo pruebas con el medidor de roe para calibrar la antena paragüita. Les cuento que compre el adaptador UHF macho a macho, recomendado por Daniel Lopes, para poder hacer la medicion con el roimetro. En la lectura del instrumento pude dejar la potencia M31 en 300w de con la roe a 1.2 y el amperimetro de la potencia se puso en 7amp. Luego de sacar el instrumental y conectar todo para dejarlo operativo, encendí el equipo y oh sorpresa, el amperimetro se puso en 5amp. Mi pregunta es porque me hizo eso, si con el medidor de roe lo deje como lo describi antes. 
Adjunto fotos: En la primera y en la segunda imagen verán la calibración y en la tercera foto muestra como queda el amperimetro sin el medidor de roe


----------



## jogyweb (Jun 29, 2021)

DUKULA dijo:


> sorpresa



Una cosa que pudo ser es desadaptación de impedancia, calidad de los conectores, instrumento, etc. 
Al tener todo conectado, cablecitos, adaptadores, instrumento, etc. se ajusta con esa pequeña carga que ofrece todo el conjunto antes mencionado y al dejarlo directo la impedancia cambia.
Otra pequeña muy remota posibilidad es que quizás faltó un apretón en los conectores.
Me ha pasado ambas cosas hace un tiempo cuando trabajaba con coplas y conectores con algún detalle o de calidad tipo china.
Podrías revisar conectores, principalmente que hagan buen contacto.
Saludos.


----------



## DUKULA (Jul 4, 2021)

jogyweb dijo:


> Una cosa que pudo ser es desadaptación de impedancia, calidad de los conectores, instrumento, etc.
> Al tener todo conectado, cablecitos, adaptadores, instrumento, etc. se ajusta con esa pequeña carga que ofrece todo el conjunto antes mencionado y al dejarlo directo la impedancia cambia.
> Otra pequeña muy remota posibilidad es que quizás faltó un apretón en los conectores.
> Me ha pasado ambas cosas hace un tiempo cuando trabajaba con coplas y conectores con algún detalle o de calidad tipo china.
> ...


Muchas gracias por la info!!! ya estaré haciendo pruebas y cualquier cosa vuelvo a molestar!!


----------

